#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-01
<miketech> Hi
<lukacu> hello AndyFitz
<lukacu> oops ... he is gone
<lukacu> damn
<Mez> oh yeah
<untouchedurchin> see
* Mez waves @ untouchedurchin 
* Mez was looking for "Emily"
<untouchedurchin> changed nick a few hours ago lol
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I thought you'd quit
<untouchedurchin> nah
<untouchedurchin> just didnt talk
<volvoguy> hey all! howdy miketech! nice to have you lurking in here. :)
<mpathy> hi there
<lukacu> hello
<lukacu> mpathy: lol ... this is a kind of deja vu that has been going on for some days now: you say 'hi' and then i say 'hello' ... and then nothing :)
<lukacu> damn ... i think i mixed up something again
<lukacu> maybe it was miketech ... must check the logs
<mpathy> lukacu: no it was mee.. i only connect to irc and then continue working
<mpathy> lukacu: but i want to say "look! i am here!" :o)
<lukacu> yup ... i see now
<lukacu> i just think it is kind of funny
<lukacu> :)
<lukacu> i mean the deja vu thing ... but then again i am a student with a lot of free time :D
<mpathy> lukacu: right :oP :o)
<mpathy> lukacu: oh.. wait.. a deja vu is a error in the Matrix.. :o() help! we need a motu :o)
<lukacu> :)
<Nafallo> motu to your service :-)
<ogra> mpathy_, Nafallo is a motu since yesterday... feel free to pester him ;)
* ogra hands Nafallo some sewing thread to fix the rifts in the matrix
<lukacu> congrats Nafallo
<Nafallo> thanks lukacu :-)
<Nafallo> ogra: hehe
<megabyte405> hey gues
<megabyte405> guys, even
<megabyte405> Anybody get inkscape 0.42 on their ubuntu?
<megabyte405> Can't compile it here because it whines about libgc being too old (hoary has 6.3, not 6.4 like it wants)
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-02
<mak> mak
<nicholaspaul> hi there
<nicholaspaul> hey andy
<MartenH> Hey
<MartenH> How can I change the splashscreen? Where is it stored?
<MartenH> guess you are all asleep... wrong timezone
<lukacu> hi ... we are not all asleep :)
<lukacu> by "splashscreen" you mean login screen or something else?
<ogra> thats rather a question for a support channel like #ubuntu
<MartenH> not the loginscreen (gdm) but the splashscreen shown while the desktop is loading
<MartenH> I askd in #ubuntu and they told me "there's an Ubuntu artwork project, they can probably tell you where everything is" :)
<MartenH> nm, found it: http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<lukacu> thanks for the info
<MartenH> you're welcome
<MartenH> Can i get hold of the ubuntu logo as paths anywhere?
<lukacu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuArtwork
<MartenH> ty
<MartenH> what font is used for the ubuntu logo?
<MartenH> Hey, Seveas, following me around? ;)
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-03
<AndyFitz> hey hey
<AndyFitz> 3 minutes!!!! :)
<volvoguy> should I start the drumroll? :)
<AndyFitz> only if its a deep african sounding tom-stye drumroll
<AndyFitz> ;)
<volvoguy> if it's ok with everyone else, let's wait just a couple more minute in case there are some latecomers. 
<AndyFitz> sure thing
<volvoguy> ok. raise of hands.... who's here for the meeting? :-)
* AndyFitz raises hand
<volvoguy> excellent. at the very least then, Andrew and I will talk about stuff and i'll summarize in an email to the list later. 
<AndyFitz> okay so things to talk about  ( in no particular order )  are server,  wiki documentation, and the possibility of creating an ArtTeam metapackage
<AndyFitz> also a site,     anything I missed ?
<volvoguy> well, i was hoping to assign some specific icon converting tasks to people, but it doesn't look like that's going to happen. 
<AndyFitz> noted :-)
<volvoguy> ok. server first... 
<volvoguy> we still don't know what we're getting yet as far as hardware goes.
<volvoguy> as far as the internal workings go, i've requested that CVS or some other versioning system be set up for us.
<AndyFitz> thats fine,  are we aware what software configuration we'll need?    version control, art.gnome style site
<AndyFitz> etc
<volvoguy> hey, there's nick! welcome.
<nicholaspaul> Good evening, sorry for my tardinee
<nicholaspaul> (or bad spelling...thats tardiness!)
<volvoguy> no prob. nick.
<AndyFitz> hi Nick
<nicholaspaul> hey Andy
<volvoguy> it's hard to say what kind of website we're going to do, but i've been talking to the art.gnome.org guys and personally i'd like to see us using their website code for our site.
<AndyFitz> hi jdub
<volvoguy> howdy jdub.
<jdub> yo
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  yes, from what I've heard from thos the code is fairly extensible for our purposes as an official ubuntu art presentation site
<nicholaspaul> a uniform identity... great idea.
<AndyFitz> volvoguy, do we know that we are getting our own server or will we be sharing the software configuration with other ubuntu sites ?
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, agreed. they're also working on a SOAP powered backend thing that will allow any Linux art sites that want to use it, to share data between each other.
<AndyFitz> thats very good, official ubuntu artwork can go upsteam in gnome faster :)
<volvoguy> that may be a little ways off, but it'll also be tied into the "gnome-art" application. kind of like synaptic for artwork.
<AndyFitz> not that all art.gnome stuff ends up in a gnome package
<AndyFitz> so will we be keeping our documentation or creating artwork on the wiki ?
<volvoguy> i'm assuming we'll keep all our internal development stuff in CVS, keep track of schedules with a webdav enabled calendar or something, and then the public facing website will be open to everyone that wants to submit artwork.
<volvoguy> i think for the most part, our documentation can stay on the main Ubuntu wiki. 
<volvoguy> is there anything you can think of that we'd want to keep OFF the main Ubuntu wiki?
<nicholaspaul> our paychecks? (sorry) !!:D
<jdub> AndyFitz: highly likely that you'd be running this stuff on a sponsored linode
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, just for that, i'm cutting your paycheck in half! :)
<nicholaspaul> great... i'll tell my kids they cant eat tomorrow !!
<nicholaspaul> (ok i'll be serious!)
<volvoguy> jdub, i'm not familiar with linode. is that some sort of co-located arrangement?
<AndyFitz> in my mind there are only two areas by which we want to restrict stuff.    what icons end up in our repository and what we display as official artworks
<nicholaspaul> is the list of artists involved going to be closed after a while? how is this list managed?
<jdub> volvoguy: virtual hosting via UML
<AndyFitz> keeping the wiki free-flowing is a good idea in my opinion.   but it would be really nice to have the site describe the definitive ways to help out and the methods involved
<volvoguy> IMHO, i think those two things can stay in our versioning system and discussed/voted on in meetings or via email.
<volvoguy> jdub, gotcha. thanks.
<AndyFitz> it would be good to have a quick response to submissions that don't suit the project.   especially if the artwork is good but not suitable .  ( we need to refer artists to openclipart.org and encourage them to try again with knowledge of our documentation.
<volvoguy> the official stuff really wouldn't need to be in the art.gnome.org side of the site - unless someone wanted to maintain it there for people using older releases or *gasp* another distro.
<AndyFitz> the quicker we get back to artists, the more inspired we keep them.  ( imagine if an amazingly talented illustrator is using inkscape for the first time and decides to spend the weekend creating assets for us )
<volvoguy> i could be wrong, but i don't really envision the public side of the website as a way to submit official artwork.
<nicholaspaul> i would like to see a set order of critique too, or a set of standards that we are adhering to
<AndyFitz> volvoguy:  it is a good way ,  if there is someone willing to review those submissions
<AndyFitz> and we can technically do these submissions without too much wasted effort 
<AndyFitz> nicholaspaul:  that is a very good point
<volvoguy> so perhaps a couple of admins that could "promote" a user-submitted piece to something official?
<AndyFitz> gnome has its own human interface guidelines ( that it loosely adheres to )    there are a few differences for the purpose of our work that might require us to publish our own hig 
<AndyFitz> effectively only rewrite our version for the icon section of the gnome HIG
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, i don't see a problem with that if the rest of the project agrees. any comments jdub?
<nicholaspaul> am i right in thinking that most of the work righ now is just redrawing/tidying up and doesnt require creative input?
<AndyFitz> the only differences are palette and the tricks required to use it properly with svg ,  also the max  number of visually separate objects per icon
<volvoguy> i would think that the whole "promotion to something official" stuff would need to be controlled by an admin. a checkbox for "consider for official artwork" might get abused.
<AndyFitz> nicholaspaul,  yes the majority of the work will be cleanup and composition work
<nicholaspaul> thats good - a great way to get accustomed wiht the whole project.
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, that's the kind of work that needs to get done for the Breezy release. the artwork website (while still important) is almost a separate project. 
<nicholaspaul> oh. I'm easily confused, sorry. 
<volvoguy> so Andrew, could our HIG modifcations be added to our IconGuide on the wiki?
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  I agree that we need a review process for all artwork.  thats why we need to well document and provide as many reasons to not 'promote' artwork as we can.  we need to keep everyone knowing that they can get their work in when it suits the rules and vision documented.
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, agreed. that sounds good to me. so we should start an official "ubuntu artwork guidelines" wiki page. 
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  yes  the IconGuide should be much more detailed.    as you know I don't have time to feed myself and do all the things I want with the ArtTeam ;-)
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, yep. totally understandable. that's a page i want to work on myself - within my own physical restrictions of course.
<AndyFitz> yes,  it should be really easy for an admin to throw a few URL's back at submitting artists explaining what they need to do to make their stuff visually suitable.  
<AndyFitz> sadly, there's no easy way we can check that they are using our palette  ( well there is but I'll discuss if its technically possible later on )
<volvoguy> a general "official artwork guidelines" page could cover everything though - icons, themes, backgrounds - and what is and isn't acceptable for the main distro. 
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, yes. sounds good to me. 
<volvoguy> ok. so we can't really do much right now as far as the public website goes, so let's concentrate on beefing up our documentation on the wiki for now.
<AndyFitz> lets pull as many things from the gnome hig to rationalise from as possible.  things like " no severed limbs performing actions with objects "   I've been burnt by that one a few times
<volvoguy> yikes. 
<volvoguy> yes. let's make that a rule. lol.
<nicholaspaul> great. I have to start from scratch AGAIN..
<volvoguy> *smacks Nick*
<volvoguy> oh. and no violence either. :)
<nicholaspaul> Owee...
<AndyFitz> I have a silly question that id like to make public just to be fair
<nicholaspaul> I'm glad someone else is opening the 'silly question 'can cos i have loads of them . 
<volvoguy> so besides still waiting for our server and setting that up with something like art.gnome.org, we need to work on more detailed tasks to be done on the wiki, as well as setting up general guidelines for submitted artwork.
<volvoguy> go for it Andy.
<AndyFitz> I'm determined to include .. well 'sneak' a unicorn somewhere in the icon set ( even if its in a rare mimetype )  .  
<AndyFitz> but I realise this would open the flood gates to other artists to want to do similar 
<nicholaspaul> unicorn and a badger... ok .. i'm not sure where this is goig. 
<nicholaspaul> is there a family of animals that we can and cant include?
<AndyFitz> let alone the fact that a unicorn could be seen as some kind of fantasy unholy   whatever   ( like what happened to the harry potter books )
<volvoguy> (not that i'm opposed), but what's your reasoning for that, and why would that be an issue?
<nicholaspaul> hmm.. perhaps we ought to leave a large margin around anything even remotely controversial.
<nicholaspaul> - just like an african mask logo 
<volvoguy> i don't have an issue with unicorns in general, as long as there's a reason behind it's use.
<AndyFitz> it is a dorky thing but somewhere along the way I mentioned to my chickie that I would at least try to justify it.   ( how about I do it and see who complains )   this will be the only silly thing I do  so we'll see who / if anyone complains
<nicholaspaul> lol no complaints here
<volvoguy> it's ok with me. especially if it's incorporated in some witty and/or creative way. 
<nicholaspaul> Now, if the Unicorn was a republican....
<AndyFitz> hehe
<volvoguy> *smack*
<nicholaspaul> i have to learn to duck. 
<nicholaspaul> (and i said i'd be serious....!!)
<volvoguy> don't worry folks. i tend to type "smack" quite often when talking to Nick personally. :)
<nicholaspaul> he does.. i'm used to the abuse. 
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, as far as other artwork is concerned, i guess we'll just have to take it on a case by case basis.
<AndyFitz> all good if nick has no problem with it,  however I'm sure one day he'll modify xchat to reply /me ducks automatically ;)
<volvoguy> we're both IRC newbies. we haven't learned all the commands yet. :)
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  yes thats the best way.     mind if I mention how we can enforce palette control in svg   just for the technicall minded )
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, sure. shoot. 
<nicholaspaul> thats what you think... i havent shown you my IRC client that i built to control my toaster did i.. 
* volvoguy smacks Nick
<volvoguy> haha!
<nicholaspaul> *nick is absent
<volvoguy> i did mention this was a casual non-official meeting, right?
<nicholaspaul> phewee!
<nicholaspaul> hi i'm back, what did i miss?
<nicholaspaul> AndyFitz, a set pallete is a great idea. 
<AndyFitz> this may get messy to enforce but ....  the tricks used to change brightness, saturation of colours in the palette  do not affect the hexidecimal of the colour in the xml
<nicholaspaul> oh?
<nicholaspaul> (ducks out of habit)
<AndyFitz> however artists can include any shade of white - black  in an icon without playing dirty tricks with opacity.    so that means we can't just say in a script " if the hex isnt one of these colors so don't validate it "
<nicholaspaul> any shade of FFFFFF? sweet.
<AndyFitz> but grey colours always have rgb triplets 
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, right.
<nicholaspaul> so far, we have a standard pallete, an HIG we can use.. 
<AndyFitz> so if there is a way we can look at the svg xml  and search for all #xxxxxx  strings of text  and chekc that it matches a colour in the palette  OR is a triplet of the same value  ( not #XXYYZZ  but #YYYYYY or even #XYXYXY )
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, are semi-opaque objects not recommended in icons?
<AndyFitz> we can make a validator to enforce palette conformance to the hig
<nicholaspaul> what about gradients, AndyFitz?
<volvoguy> that definitely sounds like a good idea, if we have someone capable of creating such a validator. 
<AndyFitz> nick, gradients are defined in the xml by stops of colours in hex ( those stops should be from the palette )
<nicholaspaul> oh ok, sorry didnt realise. 
<nicholaspaul> (not being an XML god or goddess)
<AndyFitz> its wise to keep our svg xml clean by using only  palette colours  because we can then create derivatives much more easily
<volvoguy> right. search and replace all of this color with that color in this directory of SVG files. simple in theory. :)
<nicholaspaul> I like that idea. Nothing uglier than a w--i-d-e pallette
<AndyFitz> then we can go       black and white icon theme ? no worries ,   uber high colour theme  ... using only pink ... sure thing.. 
<volvoguy> i vote that there be no pink iconthemes in ubuntu. :)
<nicholaspaul> a pink unicorn... 
<nicholaspaul> LOL 
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  that goes without saying..  
<nicholaspaul> i vote for a pink theme entitled Goddess.
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  arent you meant to be slapping right now ?
<nicholaspaul> *duck*
<AndyFitz> lol
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, one thing i've been meaning to ask. are you responsible for the initial creation of all the "Humility" icons, or is that open to others as well?
* volvoguy slaps everyone
<nicholaspaul> you gots gotta learn...
<nicholaspaul> (guys)
<volvoguy> heh.
<AndyFitz> volvoguy, there have been some great illustrations submitted that just need a little bit of work to fit with the style.  id like this responsability to be shared
<AndyFitz> responsibility 
<AndyFitz> where is my manners  ( where is my gtkspell )
<volvoguy> hehe.
<nicholaspaul> hehe!
<nicholaspaul> are there any projects that need submissions?
<volvoguy> so there will be some SVG cleaning-up to be done in addition to the SVG to PNG conversions. are people currently sending you these illustrations Andy, or are you just talking about things you've seen around the 'net?
<AndyFitz> we have to cover the desktop calendar wallpapers,  usplash  gdm,  gnome-splash,   OOo splash,  and other apps like abiword gnumeric, gaim anjuta ( whatever we have time for )
<AndyFitz> but I'm  thinking that if we do this first we may never get enough of the icons out of the way
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, now for the question that might be hard to answer without a versioning control system... how do we know who's working on what?
<AndyFitz> I intend to post a splash template on the wiki for disucssion.  ( I also intend to get back to work )  lol
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  yes this server needs to be chased up with top priority
<AndyFitz> aaron,  if you could winge some more maybe stuff will happen for us.  I don't know what the hold-up is at the moment
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, ok. i'll follow up with Jane again about the server. Perhaps jdub could put some polite pressure on too? :)
<nicholaspaul> templates.. great idea. Giving the world free reign to make 'anything' for a splash . some people will spend weeks on one drawing and get their feelings hurt. 
<jdub> is this just for running the art site?
<AndyFitz> jdub,  we need this pretty badly ,  for running a repository to manage the icons  and keep them current
<nicholaspaul> i'm just really concerned about standards for accepting art . Not because i'm afraid the stds will slip, but that people will get upset that their gems arent accepted
<volvoguy> jdub, we have two server requirements (probably on the same machine) - CVS (or similar) for keeping track of official artwork, and a webserver for an ubuntu-specific "art.gnome.org" type site.
<volvoguy> documentation can really just stay on the main wiki. i don't think there's any reason we need a separate wiki.
<jdub> AndyFitz and i have already talked about the icons repository - we'll just use baz
<AndyFitz> nicholaspaul,  yes thats why we are so lucky to have openclipart
<nicholaspaul> clipart? 
<nicholaspaul> :|
<AndyFitz> in my geeky (semi-accedemic but not really) mind.  once a human touches a canvas anywhere in anyway  it is immediately  useful to someone else.  its just hard discovering that audience and how to get it there
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, and also, the public art website can contain more than just official artwork. there's definitely going to be plenty of places for people to showcase their work.
<AndyFitz> openclipart.org would make alot of use from assets that are created but don't suit the nature or style of our icons
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, openclipart.org is also, IMHO, better quality artwork than you'd see on the 99 cents rack at a computer store.
<nicholaspaul> phew... well, your stamp of approval is good enough in my books
<nicholaspaul> so will one person work on a general idea and let others flesh out the details?
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, jdub, i'm not familiar with baz. can you two work on making that happen and then explain the details to the group when it's ready?
<nicholaspaul> i just have visions of a Group Show exhibition..(shudder!)
<jdub> yes
<volvoguy> great. thanks!
<volvoguy> nicholaspaul, as far as the icons go, I think they should all get Andrews blessing (as well as the group as a whole if it comes to that). 
<volvoguy> we don't have a protocol in place as of yet for reviewing other artwork - backgrounds, etc.
<nicholaspaul> ok cool.i feel better now that a pink unicorn will not appear unexpectedly on my desktop
<volvoguy> i'm confident that Andrew has better taste than that. :)
<AndyFitz> I think before we officially start accepting icons this documentation should be done.  people deserve good reasons for rejections as well as the encouragement by tutorials that there is a way they can contribute
<nicholaspaul> yup, good point AndyFitz. in my experience, with any artwork, people have to learn to let go before they can accept criticism. Scary area...
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,   I'll probably include it in some obscure mimetype like .s3m tracked module audio  or amiga ROM  or something.   honestly eastereggs are fun but I'm happy to not do it should any conflict arise
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, since you're probably the most knowledgable about icon design and HIG's, could you make up a rough draft for that? i can even move it over to the wiki if you only have time to email it to me.
<volvoguy> AndyFitz, no - please do it. I'm looking forward to trying to find it now. :)
<AndyFitz> volvoguy,  good thing we are such friendly people.  
<AndyFitz> I have to go but before I go ill mention what I  see as the process flow of a user coming to the project and wanting to help out 
<nicholaspaul> Ladies and Gentlemen, i'm having to attend to other responsibilities at this time and will bid you all goodnight/good morning.
<AndyFitz> night nick, take care mate
<nicholaspaul> thanks Andy - you too. 
<volvoguy> g'night Nick!
<nicholaspaul> nite Volvokid 
<volvoguy> wise guy. :)
<volvoguy> go ahead with your process flow. 
<AndyFitz> - user visits site
<AndyFitz> - site explains the roles and ways to help out
<AndyFitz> - user optionally installs the ArtTeam metapackage
<AndyFitz> - user optionally downloads the latest respository image of icons / assets
<AndyFitz> - does their thing 
<AndyFitz> if its rejected they are pointed back to the ways to help out and the guidelines.  also referred to openclipart if their assets are more suitable for that project  ( by this , nobody is useless )
<volvoguy> ok. first question. by "site" are you referring to our documentation on the wiki, or the public ubuntu art website?
<AndyFitz> either.  the public ubuntu art site should have a 'how to help out link'  that refers them to the documentation
<volvoguy> my understanding is that the public art site is going to be more of an "anything goes" site than a front-end to getting your artwork in the distro. i could be wrong though.
<AndyFitz> the most important thing is that we help them get the tools , get the assets and make the submission process easier than comitting to cvs actually is.  ( this does mean we will have to review everything  but it should be public while we are revieing it in my opinion
<volvoguy> so maybe the art site submission page SHOULD have an "i'd like this to be considered an official artwork submission" checkbox
<AndyFitz> we both know that would be abused :-P
<AndyFitz> just referring from the art site to the official ArtTeam project is enough
<volvoguy> most likely, yes. it might be worth trying though if people are directed to the guidelines documentation at the same time.
<volvoguy> ok. i'm sure you're right. :) 
<AndyFitz> we should keep it as un-bureaucratic as possible .  the more hoops the harder
<volvoguy> so I still should talk to Jane about getting the machine ready for this art website. 
<AndyFitz> we need both the public art site  and the public ArtTeam presence.   only the ArtTeam will be closer linked to the wiki and be a gateway to using revision control, signing up to the mailing list and reading how to create official artwork / tracking what needs to be done
<volvoguy> i agree. the quicker we can get some guidelines online, the better. do you think mirroring some of the Gnome HIG's would be a good start, or do we want to write our own from scratch?
<jdub> volvoguy: could you cc me, and mention that the same host could be used for hosting the fridge? that'll save admin hassle.
<jdub> we'd only need a human icon design addendum
<volvoguy> jdub, "hosting the fridge". sure. i can pass that long. :)
<jdub> wouldn't require molesting GNOME's HIG
<AndyFitz> we should write our own from scratch.   I'm out of time  but there are important things we can get from the HIG ( that even gnome doesn't always adhere to )
<volvoguy> ok Andrew. glad you could make it. sorry for eating up your whole lunch break. :)
<jdub> AndyFitz: do you mean a different Ubuntu HIG, or an addendum for GNOME's HIG for our icon set design issues?
<volvoguy> i'll pick jdub's brain for a while now. :)
<AndyFitz> one is the use of text ( no text ever )  not even in mimetypes .   unless that text is a capital / lowercase  'A'  for a font icon
<AndyFitz> jdub,  just the icon section of the gnome hig suited for ubuntu related artwork
<jdub> AndyFitz: then probably best to talk about it as the human icon design brief or whatever, it's not a new HIG
<volvoguy> yeah. sorry about that. i used "HIG' in the wrong context. i was referring more to the guidelines for official artwork submission.
<AndyFitz> yeah I think it could be confusing calling it HIG  its got nothing to do with software design
<volvoguy> right. HIG is something more official that i'll let you work out with jdub. i won't speak of it again. :)
<AndyFitz> we'll call it    ubuntu designers' icon guidelines or  UDIG      you dig ?
<volvoguy> heh. i dig. i mean UDIG.
<AndyFitz> we all dig the UDIG
<AndyFitz> in the icon review process : the UDIG digs.. AT YOU 
<AndyFitz> I have to leave now guys.  my boss has been pretty generous with me . 
<AndyFitz> thank you for your help.   jdub,  cheers for rocking by
<volvoguy> jdub, i haven't received much direction from Jane except that i'm the interrum artwork coordinator and that a server is in the works. feel free to impart your guidance and wisdom with me if necessary.
<miketech> hi
<miketech> Hi
<MartenH> better late then never.. hi :)
<MartenH> only 40 minutes after you arrived, not to bad :p
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-04
<miketech> Hi @all
<lukacu> hi
<nicholaspaul> /msg NickServ IDENTIFY purplepurple
<nicholaspaul> oopsy!
<miketech> :)
<miketech> *looks away*
<nicholaspaul> lol thanks Mike!
<nicholaspaul> :*>
<nicholaspaul> /msg NickServ REGISTER
<nicholaspaul> ok, why aint that workin...
<miketech> lol
<miketech> what are you doing?
<miketech> have you typed a space at the beginning?
<nicholaspaul> dont i have to register my username?
<miketech> you can do this right
<nicholaspaul> nope, no space.
<miketech> hm strange
<miketech> what client do you use?
<nicholaspaul> Fire
<nicholaspaul> i have Xchat too, perhaps thats my problem. 
<miketech> but it should work in every client
<nicholaspaul> Ive used IRC all of three times in my life!!
<nicholaspaul> (this being one of them)
<miketech> hehe i dont know irc very good too
<miketech> just open xchat and type :)
<nicholaspaul> ok phew! 
<Nafallo> X-Chat rules! (but I run irssi) :-)
<miketech> :p
<miraclemonster> yo mike - nick here. 
<miraclemonster> For some reason it says nicholaspaul is unavailable :( 
<miketech> hi, is it working with xchat?
<miraclemonster> i havent tried registering. 
<miketech> ah ok
<miraclemonster> ok, i'm registered as miraclemonster now. 
<miraclemonster> yay
<miketech> ok :)
<miraclemonster> but i registered nicholaspaul too - can i switch usernames?
<miketech> yup with /nick nickname
<miraclemonster> thats gets confusing with a name like nick.. hehe
<nicholaspaul> woohoo
<miketech> hehe
<nicholaspaul> yea, i'm easily impressed. i feel like i'm 12 again.. lol
<miketech> hehe
<nicholaspaul> so are people usually hanging out here ?
<marcos> hi there!
<nicholaspaul> hey marcos
<miketech> well i am here since a few days
<nicholaspaul> oh ok 
<miketech> i think about 10 people
<miketech> + - 3
<miketech> i am even no ubuntu user *g*
<miketech> just hanging around here :)
<nicholaspaul> oh isee .
<nicholaspaul> :O 'Security...security... over here.. we got a code 7..."
<nicholaspaul> hehe
<miketech> hehe
<nicholaspaul> what are you running instead?
<miketech> on my notebook a gentoo system
<miketech> and on my desktop a foresight linux
<miketech> but i will install ubuntu next week
<miketech> for testing *g*
<nicholaspaul> good for you :) 
<nicholaspaul> oh ok, well thats close enough;) actually i'm using my OSX Powerbook right now
<Nafallo> on my server ubuntu hoary, on my girlfriends ubuntu hoary and on my laptop ubuntu breezy
<miketech> i like it. tested the live cd and seen on a lot of desktops
<Nafallo> :-)
<miketech> :) Nafallo 
<nicholaspaul> yea i love it. I have an mp3 server running xfce, the install is only about 800mb
<miketech> volvoguy told me, that he is hanging around here, so i thought i come over *g*
<nicholaspaul> and another machine running Hoary with xfce, gnome and kde
<nicholaspaul> so you know volvoguy?
<miketech> we talked once about art.gnome.org
<miketech> and then he told me about the ubuntu-artwork team
<nicholaspaul> oh right. I've known volvo (aaron) for about 5 years now
<miketech> ah ok
<nicholaspaul> hes a good guy, you cant go wrong ! :) 
<miketech> we talked about the backend of AGO and a compatibilty to the gnome-art downloader
<nicholaspaul> AGO?
<miketech> art.gnome.org
<nicholaspaul> oh roit
<nicholaspaul> oh boy, i just installed konfabulator and in my infinite wisdom, opened up all 34 widgets... nice going !!!!
<miketech> konfabulator?
<nicholaspaul> its the original version of OS X Tiger's Widgets. Little doo-dads that monitor various things from weather/news to system resources and useless little things!
<miketech> ah ok
<nicholaspaul> way too much fun... heheh!
<Amaranth> anyone awake?
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg.png <--i need opinions
<Amaranth> i have an SVG version too
<miketech> wow looks good
<Amaranth> really?
<Seveas> no :)
<Amaranth> :P
<Seveas> yeah, looks nice
<Amaranth> I thought it sucked too, I figure if I make something horrible that shows what I want I can make andy make me a better one. :D
<miketech> :)) Seveas 
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/icon_example.png
<Amaranth> it's gorgeous
<Amaranth> minus typo
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-05
<nicholaspaul> very nice amaranth
<lukacu> very nice indeed
<Amaranth> yay
<Amaranth> andy could probably do something :)
<Amaranth> something better, i mean
<lukacu> :)
<nicholaspaul> anyone here with experience hooking up (ok, networking) windows and ubuntu?
<nicholaspaul> i know this isnt a help channel, but i thot id ask .. 
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-06
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/shinyubuntufun.svg
<megabyte405> nice bling
<megabyte405> :D
<nicholaspaul> anything new?
<AndyFitz> at work, working so nothing to report :-/
<occy> Noticed the announcement... Thought I might toss my hat into the ring. :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-08-07
<lukacu> hello andy ... anything new with the humility icons?
<AndyFitz> yes, GonzO committed alot of changes.  now we have nice sharp pixel versions !
<AndyFitz> and I'm almost free to do some more icon work after this week !
<lukacu> ql ... one more thing: i wrote you a personal email a couple of days ago ... in case you did not see it or forgot to reply
<ogra> lukacu, a new package will hit breezy tomorrow
<lukacu> thanks for the info ogra ... i will update it
<AndyFitz> occy,  thanks for joining the list
<occy> AndyFitz, np.  
<lukacu> good night @ all
<snivitz0> Does anyone know how to make Nautilus windows transparent?
<occy> any of you guys do GFX on a laptop?
<occy> and if so, what sort of input devices do  you use/recommend?
<occy> I was thinking it would be super cool to have one of the TrackPoint type (Think IBM ThinkPad) devices on a small USB mouse.  It would simply stick out of your USB port and have the pointer with two buttons on it.
<occy> heh
<occy> I thought for sure I saw one of these somewhere, but can't remember where.
<occy> The touchpad sucks for doing GFX.
<occy> http://www.usbgeek.com/prod_detail.php?prod_id=0256
<occy> this has a nice price on it... and looks like it'd be somewhat usable.
<occy> $12 (US) and doesn't need batteries
<occy> heh
<occy> no lag and such.   (only wireless experience I've had was with a bluetooth wireless with a powerbook and the lag was unbearable)
<occy> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2150,CONTENTID=5006
<miketech> Hi
<occy> Does anything go on here?
<lukacu> occy: it is like this most of the time ... peaceful and quiet ;)
<occy> heh
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-07-31
<kwwii> time for bed, see you all tomorrow
<troy_s> AndyFitz, greetings.
<AndyFitz> g'day troy_s
<troy_s> how are things with you?
<AndyFitz> pretty good.  its been a full weekend.
<troy_s> have you been busy?  we could probably use your help as soon as Frank culls the various directions for production.
<troy_s> Hopefully everyone will engage in the 'mix and match' of production, but I fear we will really need everyone to step up if they can.
<mhz> hi there
<mhz> anyone here at this hour?
<AndyFitz> troy_s  ,  I don't have the time free id like to have.  but I'll be helping out here and there
<troy_s> AndyFitz, anything is helpful.
<troy_s> limited resources on all of our parts...
<troy_s> mhz, north americans :)
* mhz bb in 10 miutes
<mhz> What do you guys use to print CD labels?
<mhz> I desgin them on Inkscape
<mhz> but i do not print from it
<mhz> I set the letter size page according to the paper size I'll use for cd labels, but when I print, both CD label sizes get reduced and so do margins :(
<troy_s> mhz, you will need to set your page constraints properly
<troy_s> so that your printer prints accurately
* mhz bb in 10 minutes on phone :(
<mhz> troy_s: and is it normal that page constraints reduce the CD lable sizes ?
<troy_s> mhz, to the best of my knowledge, yes.
<troy_s> your printer has built in page constraints in addition to those... there is a test somewhere.
<mhz> puf!
<mhz> troy_s: any other app to make cd lables than inkscape and that lets me organize the measures between the 2 CD lables on letter size page? (that has no constraints)?
<Madpilot> mhz, there's gLabels, but it's got fairly limited drawing tools. Excellent printing support, though
<mhz> Madpilot: yeah..but not good enough :(
<mhz> how do professionals do when they use inkscape?
<mhz> or gimp?
<Madpilot> not sure
<troy_s> mhz there is some label prog out there
<troy_s> glabel maybe?
<troy_s> can't remember... do an apt-cache search label
<troy_s> and it would probably work.
<mhz> hehehe, I already did
<mhz> long ago, on friday
<troy_s> was it glable mhz?
<mhz> I even installed some perl based program
<mhz> glables
<troy_s> and it didn't work?
<troy_s> mhz what type of printer do you have?
<mhz> troy_s: it works to print lables
<mhz> howver, you can't do what gimp or inkscape does
<troy_s> because i know there is a way to set your printer size so that cd labels come out 1:1
<troy_s> hrm... can't you import a
<troy_s> file into it and print them to cd?
<mhz> so, you gotta import a png or jpg from glables
<mhz> and then it sucks
<mhz> so, my question is... There must be a FLOSS way to get professional work print
<mhz> or Canonical makes and sends non-FLOSS professional artwork to print?
<mhz> (maybe the latter) :(
<troy_s> well most of the official stuff is merely calibrated to page size
<troy_s> your printer has adjustable output margins (all relative) and you can set those
<troy_s> so if you align your crosshatches, you are good to go
<troy_s> but you do need to calibrate your printer so that 1 inch in gimp/inkscape == one inch of print.
<troy_s> i remember this because i got into dabbling with that a little bit when i was trying to calibrate my printer a while back.
<mhz> troy_s: thx
<mhz> troy_s: so you print from inkscape ?
<troy_s> basically, your calibrations are your weak link in every tech gap
<troy_s> whether you want your visual 'blue' to be blue on print/screen/whatever
<troy_s> or your x size to be x size -- all comes down to calibration
<troy_s> and there just isn't a magic bullet (despite what a lot of commercial tools would like you to believe)
<troy_s> generally, i always take my target and compare direct results
<mhz> troy_s: please clarify this to me.... If I make a PDF from my SVG, should this PDF still keep CD label size? or the constraints will always play a role there?
<troy_s> mhz:  who is printing it?  target?
<mhz> target
<troy_s> target?
<troy_s> as in the company?  what is your printing target?
<mhz> If I make a PDF from my SVG, should this PDF still keep CD label size while printing?
<mhz> oh, I am printing
<troy_s> mhz:  once the program says 'print x inches' to your printer it is out of its hands
<mhz> :(
<troy_s> now you COULD kludge it, and fix the source so that it matches dest
<mhz> hehehe
<troy_s> or you could set your printer details
<troy_s> so that it works.
<troy_s> let me see if i can dig up the links on page constraints
<mhz> thx
<mhz> troy_s: well, my main concern is that if I made this SVG (Cd label) for the LoCo, and they all use diff printers and diff CD paper brands
<mhz> then, we'd all get crazy
<mhz> One excellent thing about inkscape is that it has very detailed rule to use and measure paper layout of elements on page
<troy_s> indeed.
<mhz> so, all LoCo memebers could easily adapt such file to specific needs
<troy_s> basically, if your printer is calibrated and you have set ink or gimp to the proper sizes, all is well.
<troy_s> yep.
<troy_s> but you need to calibrate your local printer to make sure one inch is one inch
<troy_s> and there is a way to do that...
<mhz> okis
<mhz> anohter thing I noticed is that default paper for CD labels is usally ONLY or mostly, the Avery brand. Why would that be so?
<mhz> is that really so typical?
<troy_s> what make of printer is it?
<troy_s> the sizes are sort of set by the mainstream -- for example if you go to staples you can get the no-name version of avery brand labels...
<mhz> HP
<troy_s> hp has a raw format for precise printing...
<troy_s> pbm2ppm has more info
<mhz> troy_s: ok, i'll google for pbm2ppm
<troy_s> http://www.shallowsky.com/software/cdplugins/
<troy_s> mhz, try that page too... it has gimp specific plugins.
* mhz tabbing
<msikma> Hey all
<msikma> Where is Frank Schoep? He on vacation?
<msikma> I sent him a mail but haven't heard from him.
<lapo> hi
<troy_s> greetings lapo
<troy_s> msikma, Frank is darn busy.
<troy_s> msikma, I am sure he will get back to you when he can.
<lapo> yo troy_s
<newz2000> Anyone here good at making icons for Windows programs? (ico files)
<newz2000> Bazaar is having troubles.
<msikma_> If all you want is an ICO file as simple as possible, you can just make a BMP and rename it. The top-left pixel is the transparency value.
<msikma_> At least, that worked back in Windows 95...
<andreasn> newz2000: I think you can create ico-files with gimp, otherwise I would recommend microangelo
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<cbx33> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSounds
<lapo> hi
<FiberOptics> Hello
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-01
<cbx33> evenin all
<mhz> Viper550: have you ever designed and print CD Labels ?
<Viper550> Why do you ask?
<cbx33> mhz, i did once
<cbx33> but it was a while ago
<mhz> cbx33: I designed CD labels for the LoCo CL people to use. However, I am trying to get a solution for ptinting the labels
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> i see
<cbx33> do lulu.com
<cbx33> ?
<mhz> the issue here is: I used Inkscape
<mhz> and when printing, there seemsto be printer constraints and other problems that even after measuring paper size and labels, and using such info to work on Inkscape..
<mhz> I always get smaller CD labels printed and labels do not match paper size :(
<mhz> so, I used glabels and even a perl thing but... I just want a way to provide this desing (and possible others) to endusers who may simply open SVG, modify it and print it from SVG
<mhz> from Inkscape, I mean
<mhz> cbx33: would AliasVegas know?
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> she uses windows primarily
<cbx33> your best bet is to get it into a pdf
<cbx33> seeing as that is the industry standard for printing
<mhz> same issue :(
<Viper550> Or, save it as a PNG, then import it into OpenOffice Writer
<mhz> Viper550: and how could endusers manage to make it printable to match paper?
<Viper550> Depends on what kind of label they use...
<cbx33> mhz, surely
<cbx33> if youexporting to pdf, the sizes are set
* mhz will open OOO ...after almost 3 months without using it
<mhz> cbx33: I saved it as PDF, and still, do not mathc
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> I've had problems with InkScape before
<mhz> cbx33: any possibility AliasVegas start using FLOSS apps to generate artwork for FLOSS ?
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> unfortunately though FLOSS apps are great
<cbx33> GIMP is lacking to PS
<viper550> I just discovered the Crystal window decoration
<troy_s> who are all the new folks?
<lapo> hi
<^ohoel> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/JMak
<^ohoel> that first login screen is unbelievably sexy
<lapo> hi
<viper550> I've got a nice wallpaper I think we should work around for Kubuntu
<viper550> Hello
<viper550> Anyone here?
<kwwii_> man, he always leaves so quickly
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-02
<kwwii_> night
<lapo> hi
<mhb> hello everyone
<viper550> Hello, how's everyone this morning?
<mhb> viper550: I'm fine this evening, thank you
<ag0ny> good evening, morning or day
<ag0ny> could someone please tell me or point me in the right direction where i can find information about how to change the color of the clock applet just like themes do it?
<ag0ny> can someone tell me what entry in the gtkrc file is for the font color in the gnome-panels?
<jimmac> howdy
<jimmac> guys, do you know who's responsible for the ubuntuforums.org skin?
<ag0ny> sorry, i dont
<jimmac> ok, mailed the list instead
<jimmac> cheers and take care artsy fellas! :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-03
<Viper550> Hello
<mhb> hi
<Viper550> I find it ironic that I'm not even using Gnome right now! I'm just testing out Fluxbox, just for fun
<viper550> I finally put up a larger screenshot of Tropic for you all...
<viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<mhz> hi all
<mhz> I am trying to upload a theme for our LoCo
<mhz> but I can't seem to find the are to upload it
<mhz> Any URL?
<mhz> art.ubuntu.com
<mhz> yeah,. I am there
<Mewshi> hi
<mhz> where can I submit a wallpaper in art.ubuntu.com?
<Mewshi> um... what are you guys looking for right now?
<troy_s> Mewshi, what do you mean?
<msikma> troy_s: can you explain to me why square windows are "dated"?
<msikma> Because I don't really understand why.
<msikma> Also, if it's possible to do some Cairo scripting to get the edges of the windows anti-aliased, that would be awesome. I too like rounded edges a lot, but I think that the alias is pretty bad, since it's the only part of the system that isn't nicely new-fashioned and smoothed out.
<lapo> hi
<troy_s> greetings lapo
<lapo> yo troy_s
<troy_s> msikma: well considering that the two commercial operating systems out there evolved into rounded top corner windows -- consider where windows 95 came from for a good example of dated.
<troy_s> msikma, also, square frame doesn't really fit into the rounded appearance of Ubuntu.
<troy_s> msikma, the overarching aesthetic baseline of ubuntu is rounded -- from icons, to primary logo, to text, etc.
<lapo> bersace: yo, any progress on the sane^2 gui (read sane sane gui :-))
<bersace> lapo: yes
<bersace> hello
<lapo> cool
<bersace> http://www.pigi.fr/bersace/flegita/doc/reference/
<bersace> see html's directory in libgnomescan and libgnomescanui
<bersace> i'm documenting the libraries
<lapo> cool
<troy_s> greetz bersace
<bersace> troy_s: hello
<Mewshi> i wanna contribute, but i don't know what you guys want
<cbx33> yikes big crowd today
<Mewshi> i wanna contribute, but i don't know what you guys want
<mhb> Mewshi: read the wiki pages, then
<mhb> Mewshi: and the recent stuff on the mailing list, too
<msikma> troy_s: that's a much better explanation
<mhz> hey there
<mhz> If I get some artwork i'd like to submit to a.u.c
<mhz> but considering it is not accepting any
<mhz> where should they be placed?
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-04
<lapo> hi
<msikma> Hey there
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-05
<Viper550> Hello?
<msikma> Ooh
<msikma> Ubuntu is today's featured article on Wikipedia
<msikma> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29
<msikma> And rightfully so. I read through it before and it's a nice article.
<Madpilot> that was mentioned on the sounder ML earlier today - coolness
<msikma> It's going to be raided by vandals now :P
<Madpilot> probably
<Madpilot> those GNAA idiots will get on it... :|
<msikma> Haha, I once made a screenshot for Wikipedia when GNAA attacked its channel.
<Madpilot> when GNAA attacked #wikipedia?
<msikma> Yeah
<msikma> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Gnaa-wikipedia-assault.jpg
<Madpilot> crazy
<Madpilot> we haven't (AFAIK) had any major problems on #ubuntu in a while... knock on wood...
<msikma> I don't visit #ubuntu anymore. Too high-traffic to me!
<Madpilot> it can be a bit of a shock :)
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<troy_s> go cbx33
<troy_s> how you doing my brother?
<cbx33> I'm doing great you !
<cbx33> great to finally talk to you on IRC :p
<cbx33> There is already an audio LP group
<cbx33> but it seems pretty stagnant
<troy_s> do you have your nick registered?
<cbx33> yes
<troy_s> at freenode
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-08-06
<Viper550> Hi
<cbx33> ping troy_s
<troy_s> go
<troy_s> here cbx33
<cbx33> hey dude
<cbx33> howz it going
<cbx33> gimme 2 secs and i'll be back
<cbx33> sorry
<msikma> Almost done with my Ubuntu Human theme improvement suggestions..
<msikma> Anyone else working on Ubuntu-art related stuff now?
<troy_s> yes
<troy_s> but we can't do anything until production officially presses forwards.
<troy_s> which means franks decisions on the various elements
<troy_s> but there are quite a few productivity issues being resolved right now.
<msikma> PS can we have shadows underneath scroll bars or is this impossible?
<msikma> Also, yeah, I totally have lost track of the process since I went away on a holiday and no longer really know what's going down, but this is just for that wikipage that has been started that allows you to give feedback.
<troy_s> um shadows under scrollbars?
<troy_s> msikma, explain that a bit?
<troy_s> i dont' know the actual implementation... if it is a transparent png then it would be possible.
<troy_s> but i know not... probably a scaled drawing so shadows are probably out.
<msikma> Well, just kind of a sort of shadow-like gradient.
<troy_s> also, considering the lack of shadows everywhere else (minus xgl) it would probably seem out of place... but worth looking into.
<troy_s> google it.
<msikma> But it probably wouldn't work out too well anyway
<msikma> Well, the buttons and such have small shadow-like gradients too, so I thought that it _might_ look good.
<msikma> Let's see...
<troy_s> right now the process is heading into producting, which means that once frank sorts out the elements we all get to mix and match the components
<troy_s> well it is possible perhaps to accentuate the grad?
<troy_s> that might be a good idea
<troy_s> what we really need are franks final palette direction and gtk integrations.
<troy_s> so that we can finalize the palette directions for the edgy specs
<troy_s> and i think he is sorting out the svg repository for the icons as well.
<msikma> I do some slight palette changes in this proposal
<msikma> The orange is slightly more brownish
<msikma> That allows for a slightly better contrast on the top bar.
<msikma> It's a little more saturated.
<troy_s> i think Frank is going to pull the palette more into the range of the default wallpaper
<troy_s> the rich browns
<msikma> Elements such as the combo boxes and check buttons have a slight hue gradient applied on them, the top parts being yellowish and the bottom parts being reddish. It looks a little fresher this way, I would say.
<msikma> It's too bad I missed a whole phase of the design process
<troy_s> indeed... we could have used your help.
<troy_s> but there will be plenty of work needed for production.
<troy_s> the various compositional directions etc.
<msikma> Yeah, I'll just contribute with that
<msikma> Then maybe I can suggest fancy other stuff for the next cycle.
<troy_s> the good news is that we are on schedule, so there is a good chance for some changes to be included.
<msikma> That's nice. I remember the stress from last time. Well, you guys were probably more stressed than I was since I was relatively new.
<fschoep> troy_s: ping
<msikma> Hi Frank
<fschoep> Hi Michiel,
<msikma> Want to see what I am currently working on?
<fschoep> Sure, let me see.
<cbx33> Hey fschoep
<msikma> Okay, it's still very WIP though
<fschoep> Hello Pete, the sound engineer I suppose?
<cbx33> fschoep, indeed
<msikma> http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/themews.png
<cbx33> wow feels good to be called that
<msikma> cbx33: that is very cool
<msikma> :)
<msikma> I've always wondered how you guys do your work.
<cbx33> msikma, hehe
<msikma> Like, with what software and such
<cbx33> the doing the work is easy
<cbx33> it's the coming up with it in the first place that's hard
<cbx33> msikma, it's all ubuntu software :p
<msikma> Hmm...
<cbx33> I'll show you sometime :p
<msikma> That PNG looks a lot brighter than in Photoshop
<fschoep> msikma: looking good, you did that all on your own?
<msikma> Awesome, cbx33!
<fschoep> I mean: is it a theme or pixel pushing?
<msikma> Oh, I used the window edges from a theme someone made called Chiro, but edited it a little. The rest is a Photoshop mock-up.
<fschoep> I see :) I thought you had just surpassed my theme editing skills yet.
<msikma> Hmm... why is it showing up so bright in the browser, though? That's kind of odd.
<msikma> Hehe, I wish
<fschoep> It doesn't look bright here though.
<fschoep> The progress bar blends in perfectly with the radio and checkboxes.
<msikma> Thanks. I'm glad you like it thus far. Now to get that other drop down menu working...
<msikma> A JPEG with ICC profile embedded is slightly darker, but still not the same as in Photoshop. http://www.gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/themewsjpg.jpg
<fschoep> "That other drop down menu"?
<msikma> Er
<msikma> GtkCombo
<msikma> To the left
<fschoep> Ah, I see.
<fschoep> Did you also round the buttons a bit more?
<msikma> I'm also considering making the slide bars in the middle (above "Move In Harmony") orange, at least to see how they look like.
<msikma> Yeah, with a radius of one or two pixels more round.
<fschoep> Looks awesome.
<msikma> The shadow is also slightly larger.
<cbx33> fschoep, you got a sec in pm?
<msikma> I'm going to try and round the window theme...
<fschoep> cbx33: sure, didn't notice :)
<msikma> Might look better, and it seems there's consensus that it should be round anyway
<fschoep> msikma: Try "outdoors" in dapper, looks great.
<fschoep> Even without antialiasing it conveys the spirit of Ubuntu I think.
<msikma> Yeah, it uses the SmoothEngine, or something, right?
<fschoep> I'm not sure yet, I just choose "Outdoors" as the window border and it works nicely.
<msikma> Oh, I guess I'll have another look at it, then.
<msikma> My laptop is currently encoding video without X loaded.
<msikma> So I'll check later.
<fschoep> OK, I'm sure you'll come to like it.
<fschoep> I scared him away.
<fschoep> :)
<fschoep> Before I do any more damage I'll be leaving now, talk to you soon. Good night everyone.
<msikma> bwaha
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-30
<lapo> hi
<lapo> hi
<kwwii> hi lapo
<lapo> hey kwwii
<andreasn> hi kwwii!
<kwwii> howdy andreasn
<andreasn> did you go for 24x24 in oxygen/kde4?
<kwwii> nope
<andreasn> apparently shipping both 22x22 and 24x24 in the gnome icon set(s) are causing a lot of headache and stuff for panel maintainers
<kwwii> it was too major of a change this late in the game
<andreasn> damn
<kwwii> yeah, believe me, I feel the pain of that
<kwwii> since I am also responsible for ubuntu
<andreasn> I guess I need to make someone write better code that isn't so sensitive to a couple of pixels
<kwwii> ;-)
<lapo> andreasn: isn't that code in gnome already fixed?
<andreasn> I don't think it is
<andreasn> but I could be wrong
<andreasn> most stuff looks sharp to me though, so maybe it is
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-07-31
<lapo> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-01
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> kwwii: i have seen the E-Mail that u write in the mailing list and i have seen, that u create your own theme called "GreenGrass" is it possible to have a little preview about that?
<kwwii> yes, it is installable..let me get you the link
<kwwii> deb http://daniel.holba.ch/art-builder/publish/ ./
<kwwii> add that to your sources.list
<nysosym> thx :)
<kwwii> np
<nysosym> i have bought my first graphic tablet, i hope i can create something beautiful with that thing :D
<nysosym> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/tagDetails.html?articleId=172787
<kwwii> cool, I have almost the same one
<nysosym> graphire4 XL?
<nysosym> or inuous2/3? :D
<kwwii> an intuos3 (not wireless)
<kwwii> I also have a bigger intuos2
<nysosym> hehe, intuos 3 A4 is the next step, this thing is only for some tests, to see that these match with my conceptions :)
<kwwii> if you have a smaller monitor the smaller size is ok
<kwwii> I use the smaller one with my 12" laptop and it is perfect
<nysosym> hmm i have my 13" Notebook but i preffer my 20" Desktop monitor, i will see how well that works with a little A5 one :D
<nysosym> kwwii: www.nysosym.de
<nysosym> what do u think?
<nysosym> all wallpapers here in 2592 x 1944
<nysosym> i think this should be enough for high res screens
<nysosym> in the next day, there will be more
<kwwii> Deep Ocean looks pretty cool
<kwwii> Green Land as well
<nysosym> :)
<kwwii> a very nice start
<elkbuntu> kwwii, so are we going to have less bland default wallpapers with gutsy? :)
<kwwii> hopefuly so
* elkbuntu wants something visually stimulating, yet not glaring. basically more like the lagoon wallpaper for dapper than the blocky beiges of recent wallpapers
<elkbuntu> i realise most people actually bother to change their wallpaper, and often do so more than their undergarments, but im not one of those and it kinda kills the shiny factor when showing ubuntu to people for the first time
<nysosym> blue sky improved and 2 new wallpaper added :D www.nysosym.de
<nysosym> ahh and Purple Silk
* elkbuntu wonders if nysosym can do stuff that doesn't just look a photo blurred to high heck :-/
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-02
<ClNorris> I am trying to figure out how to make screen savers, but I cannot come across any information relating how to create one for UBUNTU or gnome-screensaver.
<ClNorris> could someone possibly lead me in the right direction?
<kwwii> they are coded, so it is not a matter of artwork, really
<ClNorris> well how do I install them?
<kwwii> either use apt-get or a GUI app like add/remove or synaptic
<ClNorris> I mean, okay lets say I make a screen saver with open-gl just a regular program right? how do I install it with gnome-screensaver?
<kwwii> create an installable package
<kwwii> you are probably better off asking in a dev channel
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-03
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<buzzbuzz> Death Channel?
<buzzbuzz> Dead*
<buzzbuzz> Jup :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-08-04
<gouki> Does anyone have a ubuntu logo with transparent background?
<troy_s> gouki: You can grab those from the wiki
<gouki> troy_s, link? I searched but couldn't find any that fitted my needs
<troy_s> gouki: There are svg versions there -- just pull the svg component out.
<troy_s> wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<troy_s> should be a good starting point
<troy_s> iirc its under 'official'
<gouki> troy_s, ok. I'm gonna give it a try. Not too good at these things, though :)
<gouki> I just made the logo. Selection editor from Gimp is fun :)
<troy_s> gouki: Inkscape is far superior for that sort of thing.
<gouki> troy_s, I've been told the same thing. I'll look into it the next time I need to do something like these (I hope I don't have to in a long time)
<troy_s> gouki: You might want to enlist the help of others if it isn't your cup of tea.
<troy_s> gouki: There are quite a few willing and capable people out there generally.
<gouki> troy_s, I've been searching for help for a long time. Posts fetched by Planet Ubuntu and IRC channels. No luck so far. I'll try and do it myself :)
<troy_s> gouki: Well what are you trying to do?
<troy_s> gouki: I have a very few short minutes here... I could probably do it for you rather quickly.
<gouki> troy_s, first I wanted help for UbuntuWeblogs.org - I was able to do all I needed by myself
<gouki> I'm now working on UbuntuBackstage.org - I only needed to change the color scheme (Drupal has a nice interface for that) and create a logo
<gouki> Since I didn't find anyone to do it, I'm going with the Ubuntu logo
<gouki> For the logo (which is the only thing I need now) I wanted to have one of those old microphones (used on interviews) on top of the Ubuntu logo
<troy_s> gouki: Unfortunately, for something that simple, your probably best to simply use the ubuntu pill.
<troy_s> gouki: And unfortunately there is no official palette, so you are left with guessy crap to get colours in the range.
<gouki> troy_s, yeah! :( I tried doing by guess (didn't come out very good though)
<gouki> Ubuntu pill?!
<troy_s> gouki: The 'lozenge'
<gouki> troy_s, ohh, yeah. That's what I did (I'm uploading now)
<troy_s> gouki: If you want two simple things, _only_ use the ubuntu font on the word 'ubuntu' -- it is completely godawful ugly for anything else.
<BHSPitMonkey> troy_s, some people use it for their whole desktop (menus, etc)
<gouki> I searched for the Ubuntu font, but I read on several weblog posts that there wasn't one :|
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: There is no accounting for lack of ability to see poor fonts.
<BHSPitMonkey> gouki, it's called continuum, and you can download it from the official artwork I believe.
<gouki> That's why I used the one below the word 'ubuntu' on UbuntuWeblogs.org
<troy_s> no
<troy_s> it is called ubuntu-title-font iirc
<troy_s> sorry
<BHSPitMonkey> or "Continuum"
<troy_s> ttf-ubuntu-title
<troy_s> sudo aptitude install ttf-ubuntu-title
<troy_s> it is really just an implementation of another pre-existing font, minus the proper typespace etc.
<troy_s> LOL
<troy_s> http://blog.eachday.com/2007/8/1/bubble-logo-insanity
<gouki> troy_s, can you change the image located on UbuntuWeblogs.org?
<troy_s> whats worse, some people have managed to make speech bubbles with that horribly dated reflection shiny glossy shit in it.
<troy_s> gouki: I could if you want me to,
<troy_s> gouki: To what?
<BHSPitMonkey> troy_s, RE: the official palette, is the Ubuntu Palette you can download on Artwork/Official not official?
<gouki> troy_s, the logo now has 'Planet Ubuntu Users' written on some font I can't remember. I wanted to change that and write it with the official font
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: Well there _is_ a palette used in the logo -- but that isn't a palette.
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: The design palette is non-existent
<gouki> troy_s, the original image: http://www.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntuwebsite/img/u-headerlogo.png (without the Planet Ubuntu Users text)
<troy_s> gouki: hrm... hard for me to fake that
<troy_s> gouki: bar pill...
<troy_s> gouki: I can easily do something close, but you might need to adjust the header for the portion that doesn't have the logo
<gouki> troy_s, I just want to add the text 'Planet Ubuntu Users' below 'UBUNTU' - Just like it is now, but with the official font
<troy_s> gouki: Again, I would advise against using the official font in that capacity, but if you want that, it is pretty simple.
<troy_s> gouki: The main problem is that the 'ubuntu' should migrate up if you want text below it.
<troy_s> gouki: Let me show you a sample.
<troy_s> gouki: Can you dcc get?
<gouki> troy_s, sure! :)
<troy_s> gouki: The colour isn't probably spot on -- I used a sample colour pick from that blob.
<gouki> troy_s, it looks pretty good! :)
<troy_s> gouki: That is what I meant by not using that nasty font on the text bits.
<troy_s> gouki: Anyways, if you want something like that, you just need to give me your banner requirements.
<troy_s> gouki: Obviously the 'text' portion is a left set chunk, the rest is a repeat?
<gouki> troy_s, yeah. Exactly
<troy_s> gouki: Give me a second
<troy_s> gouki: You have the dimensions you want?
<troy_s> gouki: As in height?
<gouki> troy_s, :| No. Sorry to tell you, but, it's up to you :)
<troy_s> gouki: I'll just use the same one.  Hold tight a few.
<gouki> troy_s, sure! :) Thanks
<troy_s> gouki: I'll give you a high resolution version and you can scale it.
<gouki> troy_s, I think it's better if you give me the image with the correct resolution so I just replace it with the current one :)
<troy_s> ok
<gouki> I may screw things up! Heheh
<troy_s> gouki: How big is the tile piece?
<gouki> troy_s, tile piece!? :|
<troy_s> gouki: The part that carries on where there is no logo (repeated?)
<troy_s> gouki: That completes the banner.
<gouki> troy_s, ohhh. Just a second.
<gouki> troy_s, 10x90: http://www.ubuntu.com/htdocs/ubuntuwebsite/img/u-header.png
<troy_s> gouki: Ok try these two
<gouki> troy_s, I'll give it a try
<troy_s> gouki: Not ideal, but a close variant on the pre-existing style.
<troy_s> gouki: They should be more or less plug and play
<gouki> troy_s, howww! I replaced the image but it doesn't show up! :|
<troy_s> gouki: You will need to make sure that the two images I gave you match the image titles of the existing code set.
<gouki> troy_s, they do. I just checked the .CSS
<troy_s> gouki:  as in u-headerlogo.png and u-header.png
<gouki> Yeah. Just checked and everything matches! :|
<troy_s> i don't know what to say, something is incorrectly named.
<troy_s> show me the images on the server in single form
<troy_s> as in the full uri's
<troy_s> gouki: Can you do that?
<gouki> troy_s, it's permissions problems. Fixing it now :)
<troy_s> yeah that's the other thing I was going to suggest
<troy_s> lol
<gouki> They were 600 and need to be 664
<troy_s> as the page now stands, i also get "framebuster is not defined
<troy_s> http://ubuntuweblogs.org/
<troy_s> Line 1" from firebug
<gouki> Check it now
<troy_s> gouki: It works, but firefub still trips
<gouki> Does FireBug have anything to say!? I have this love/hate relationship with him :P
<troy_s> framebuster is not defined
<troy_s> http://ubuntuweblogs.org/
<troy_s> Line 1
<gouki> Framebuster?
<troy_s> <body onload="framebuster()">
<troy_s> line nineteen of the skript
<troy_s> line 3 of the html?
<gouki> I have no idea! :|
<gouki> Ohhh! Think I found it.
<gouki> Does he still complain?
<gouki> troy_s, he probably does. I changed index.html.tmpl and the python scripts only runs in 4 minutes to generate the new index.html
<gouki> I'm launching the script manually to see if it fixes the 'framebuster' error
<gouki> New index.html generated...
<troy_s> gouki: I'll refresh
<troy_s> gouki: Firebug likes you again.
<gouki> troy_s, LOL
<troy_s> gouki: Again, that implementation I gave you is far from optimal -- the composition of the banner the way it ends up in a web page is rather far off left.
<troy_s> gouki: But It works.
<gouki> troy_s, yeah. And it actually looks good :)
<troy_s> gouki: Anyways, if you have any needs, drop me an email and I'll try to pinch them out when I am doing my other routine bits.
<gouki> troy_s, thank you very much! :)
<troy_s> gouki: No problem.  Just drop me an email.
<troy_s> gouki: And loosely restate that I bumped into you on IRC so that my old greymatter doesn't pull a 'wtf'
<gouki> troy_s, sure thing. Just got it from your profile on Launchpad. Heheh! OK :)
* gouki tries to find the Ubuntu brown HTML code :|
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-28
<miguelneco> hola
 * _MMA_ waves.
<miguelneco> ?????
<tonic-pushcart> miguelneco: hello
<miguelneco> heello
<miguelneco> español
<tonic-pushcart> miguelneco: ^_^ nz english
<miguelneco> no hablo ingles
<tonic-pushcart> :(
<_MMA_> miguelneco: English channel. Sorry.
<miguelneco> and sorry
<miguelneco>  :p
<miguelneco> good bay
<miguelneco> I, ARGENTINA
<luisbg> need help with spanish
<luisbg> necesitan ayuda con espanhol?
<_MMA_> luisbg: ﻿miguelneco left the room.
<luisbg> :(
<luisbg> sorry it took me time to enter here
<_MMA_> np
<melat0nin> hello all
<melat0nin> just fancied giving my support to Ken Vermette's brilliant mockups appearing on the mailing list in the last couple of days
<nand> eh indeed, pretty good, I like these warm colors!
<nand> I can help with packaging btw
<melat0nin> i love the slightly offset border, it looks extremely classy
 * melat0nin is excited for Ubuntu's new look
<melat0nin> (and all the positive publicity/new users it will generate!)
<_MMA_> melat0nin: Are you under the impression that Ken's mockups will be the new look of Ubuntu?
<melat0nin> no
<melat0nin> but i hope so :)
<melat0nin> what is the procedure for deciding on the final look? i mean before the SABDFL gives it the go-ahead
<_MMA_> It basically seems to just throw it out there. A small team of people making a cohesive look following their vision will get further than people making mockups.
<melat0nin> does MS just look through them and decide which is going to be used?
<melat0nin> o.O
<_MMA_> No
<_MMA_> Its all very informal.
<melat0nin> hmmm
<melat0nin> seems mad for something so crucial :)
<pwnguin> hmm. most people do no associate MS with shuttleworeth
<pwnguin> arg
<melat0nin> hehe
<melat0nin> oops XD
<_MMA_> dashua: Fix your connection.
<dashua> _MMA_: Sorry mate.  NM 7 giving me issues, back to wicd.
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<_MMA_> Hi Toma-.
<Toma-> hey there
<Toma-> question: why does ubuntus version of Tango have 'gnome-mime-*' in the mime type names?
 * _MMA_ shrugs.
<_MMA_> Without looking, are they icons for specific filetypes?
<Toma-> yeh
<Toma-> the filenames are specific to the freedesktop rules, yet for some reason, its all scrapped in the ubuntu version
<Toma-> also, how goes the ubuntustudio art?
<_MMA_> Toma-: Slow. The biggest change will be the theme. But only to the trained eye. :P
<Toma-> oic :)
<_MMA_> Very little will change this release in the end.
<Toma-> sorry i havent done much/anything lately :(
<_MMA_> np
<Toma-> but GTK theming is like pulling teeth for me
<Toma-> its painfully restrictive. i cant even set a pixmap at the background without the damn thing tiling heh
<_MMA_> :)
<Toma-> http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/e17/new-preview.png
<Toma-> see!
<Toma-> and more comparatively... http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/e17/gtk-fail-lol.png
<Toma-> _MMA_➜ anyway, if youre interested, i might be doing a GTK theme for my Grunge E17 theme some day soonish so the Ubuntu SE guys can use it too
<Toma-> Ill show you when that comes about :)
 * _MMA_ looks.
<_MMA_> Toma-: Im sure there's a way to do it. :)
<Toma-> yeh, apt-get remove gnome :D
<Toma-> there are other pixmap type engines, but i havent seen any that can do good things
<_MMA_> Toma-: Not to be short but I've spent the past 3hrs sitting on my ass here getting some of the site updated. (logo is still off to the far right) Gotta go for a bit to do some stuff around the house. bbl.
<Toma-> no problem :) see you around
<geek_inn2> hi .....anyone
<geek_inn2> i have my collection of artwork
<geek_inn2> see gnome-look@dragoninsane
<geek_inn2> i created some artwork with that name Dragoninsane hope you like it
<geek_inn2> any developers in this room official
<_MMA_> In what way?
<_MMA_> And a clickable link would be best for your work.
<geek_inn2> oh...but gnomelook gives option to search...go with dragoninsane
<_MMA_> Too much like work. ;)
<geek_inn2> actually i just now posted something on home page with name ubuntu brown sin
<geek_inn2> just check out
<geek_inn2> www.gnome-look.org/.../search.php?username=dragoninsane&PHPSESSID=2d9d727fc262f915e203644e58139535
<_MMA_> 404
<geek_inn2> oh you got page not found error
<geek_inn2> i think better you open the gnome-look homepage
<geek_inn2> i posted walls like with names: "ray of hope pink",purple or pink etc
<_MMA_> It's pretty basic. I wouldn't feel it's anything good enough to ship with Ubuntu. http://www.gnome-look.org/usermanager/search.php?username=dragoninsane&action=contents&PHPSESSID=bb4cc0cd0b7d0fcd853a7f4f784628bc
<geek_inn2> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu+brown+sin?content=86130
<pwnguin> kinda bad gradient
<geek_inn2> ya thats what brown doesnt go well with other colors
<pwnguin> i just meant, i can see the banding
<geek_inn2> ok this is 1600 version :http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/dark+ubuntu?content=86127
<_MMA_> And the logo looks like it was cut from something. You can also see compression in the logo.
<pwnguin> but i think the bar's been set a bit higher since hardy's heron wallpaper
<geek_inn2> one more:http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/pink+or+purple?content=86132
<pwnguin> MMA's right -- the circle of friends should be taken from svg
<_MMA_> pwnguin: Im sorry. Even stuff before Hardy is better than this.
<_MMA_> This is uninspired.
<geek_inn2> well i also posted some other things in there,but hey SVG is not supported in photoshop or windows
<geek_inn2> ya nothing is inspired from ubuntu...official stuff the logo is exception
<pwnguin> im pretty sure you can render an svg into a photoshop document just like you can with gimp
<pwnguin> geek_inn2: you didn't like the heron?
<geek_inn2> i do ....but its outdated now.......also brown ........yakhhhhhh
<_MMA_> pwnguin: No. He misunderstood what I said.
<_MMA_> *sigh*
<geek_inn2> yikes....i dont like brown that much
<pwnguin> i dont think anyone likes pink as much as you do ;)
<geek_inn2> iam not professional in graphics...but still i managed to put some stuff there
<geek_inn2> what is word of inspiration for me as beginner
<geek_inn2> ya tell me what colors you like
<pwnguin> well, it really doesn't matter much what colors I like
<pwnguin> brown is the mandate
<geek_inn2> i posted and tried all colors except red in my walls
<geek_inn2> no almost all colors i posted there.....but i like pink and skyblue very much
<geek_inn2> all colors*
<geek_inn2> hey but iam just beginner
<pwnguin> if you'd like an excuse to try out gimp, I have one
<pwnguin> http://jldugger.livejournal.com/12544.html
<geek_inn2> what
<geek_inn2> i mean gimp doesnt give me natural feeling,the plugins/menus are all scrambled
<pwnguin> indeed. familiarity is part of UI
<geek_inn2> i need one window app,not 3
<pwnguin> but dont worry
<pwnguin> this is a no tools tutorial
<pwnguin> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_GIMP_Fractal_Backgrounds
<pwnguin> anyways, just a suggestion if you really think photoshop can't render an svg into a bitmap
<pwnguin> im no professional either, so I can't tell you how to use photoshop ;)
<geek_inn2> when is this full of churning
<pwnguin> "this"
<geek_inn2> i meant this room
<geek_inn2> i ...............mean busy dude
<geek_inn2> i see no activity here
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> this is a pretty good level of activity
<pwnguin> its no #ubuntu
<pwnguin> thats just crazy
<geek_inn2> ya something should happen
<geek_inn2> i mean 3-4 people can talk
<pwnguin> anyways, this channel mostly deals with proposals for default ubuntu art and other decisions
<geek_inn2> when i was beginner(i mean when i first saw pc wallpapers) thought that they where good/best now i hate
<geek_inn2> fractals/abstact art
<geek_inn2> abstract
<pwnguin> i think they're neat, and a pretty good way to get started exploring. they're not really "default" material
<geek_inn2> does developers card about mockups and gnome-look mockups/deviant art mockups
<darkmatter> geek_inn2: nope.. the developers don't care about anything but hiding outstanding bugs behind useless new features.. it's a freetard tradition
<kwwii> _MMA_ is a wierdo
<_MMA_> Why? Because I like to smear myself with peanut butter?
<darkmatter> nah... I think it was the whole "_MMA_ mates with poodles" thing that earned ya the weird classification
<_MMA_> Can't help it. They're oh so cute.
<kwwii> 4 days and I will be on a plane
<kwwii> 3 weeks without internet
<kwwii> crazy stuff
<_MMA_> Ouch. :)
<kwwii> _MMA_: dude, how about the wallpaper and gdm, got it done yet?
<kwwii> just let me know when it is done, I am flexible ;-)
<_MMA_> Yeah. Right after I sort out my own. ;)
<kwwii> see, that is the problem with the community, they're never willing to step up and take resonsibility
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> "I pity the fool that have to deal with mark uninformed"
<_MMA_> Feck Ubuntu. :P
<kwwii> easy for you to say
<_MMA_> Had I been paid...
<kwwii>  no doubt
<_MMA_> ﻿kwwii: Don't think I've given up on the icon ideas we threw around. I just got things going on here and I just can't wrap my head around doing the work yet. Things should come into focus once I get my job situation settled.
<kwwii> _MMA_: no worries, I am happy if you show up just so that I can give you shit once and a while
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-29
<hagabaka> is there a consistent set of icons for things in IRC, including networks, channels, users, DCC chat, DCC file transfer?
<BHSPitLappy> no
<BHSPitLappy> every client uses different ones.
<hagabaka> well I haven't seen an IRC client with those icons besides KVIRC, and I don't like those
<hagabaka> does any client in Ubuntu has that set of icons? I usually use KDE, but this is not for a KDE program, I just want to find a consistent set
<DanaG> =þ
<BHSPitLappy> for user roles, xchat uses colored dots, chatzilla uses cartoony pictures of things like # and +, etc.
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-30
<zniavre> http://img34.picoodle.com/img/img34/4/7/30/f_hardy4m_708b7cb.jpg
<thorwil> plop
<thorwil> something different: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/07/30/the-deer-and-the-dryad/
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-07-31
<thorwil> good morning!
<thorwil> nand: good morning nicolas!
<nand> thorwil: eh, good morning too!
 * nand makes its first Inkscape editions yesterday
<thorwil> nand: on what?
<nand> see http://devel.ideatorrent.org/, the biohazard icon. But that was only putting the biohazard icon on a red ballon :)
 * nand is learning
<thorwil> heh, qarantine
<nand> not a definitive name nor icon, though
<thorwil> a little man in straitjacket would also work ;)
<nand> :)
<nand> too hard!
<nand> the idea of this area is an where the newly submitted ideas will be reviewed by moderators, plus all already implemented ideas, non-ideas found on the main listings
<nand> and we got an hard time finding a decent name :)
<thorwil> where comes the "torrent" in the url from?
<nand> some long term plan include collaboration between brainstorm instances (e.g. ideas between a distro and a upstream brainstorm would be shared)
<thorwil> oh, with qarantine i thought it was for too crazy, stupid or dangerous ideas ;)
<nand> and "ideatorrent" is the name we choose for the engine, after a long search of a decent name too :)
<nand> hmm, maybe quarantine has not the right connotation
<nand> do you have a suggestion?
<thorwil> well, torrent is associated with bittorrent these days
<thorwil> upcoming?
<thorwil> firehose
<thorwil> review queue (sp?)
<thorwil> incoming
<nand> the thing is, it would also contains not necessarily new ideas ...
<nand> If we decide that a "popular idea" is finally not a idea, we could mark it as such, and it would go back to this "quarantine" area
<thorwil> locked?
<nand> or maybe we can abstract from that, and just use one of the name you abovementioned
 * nand does not like big UI changes, because of the inherent hard bicycle shed questions :)
<nand> "Upcoming" may be good
<nand> in the sense of it does not necessary mean new (correct me if I'm wrong!)
<thorwil> nand: looking on the reasons for ideas to be in that section, the one common thing is that they are locked for the public
<thorwil> upcoming is a bad name for implemented ideas
<nand> indeed
<nand> so "locked ideas"... yep, why not!
<thorwil> yes, what else would set the right expectations? .9
<thorwil> the "how it works" link is broken
<nand> thorwil: lots of things are broken, ATM I'm totally changing the UI, so I put some fake links here and here :)
<thorwil> that's what i suspected
<nand> you can login using the same user/passwd than in Brainstorm, but you will not be able to do much!
 * nand gogo breakfast
<bersace> Hello everyone
<bersace> i decided to leave ubuntu-art
<bersace> it's been a nice place for working
<bersace> i will only maintain gdm human list
<bersace> in my bzr branch
<bersace> until someone else do it
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-01
<pwnguin> http://www.tansu-style.com/robert-j-lang/robert-j-lang-web-gallery/pages/20-P2010150.html
<pwnguin> http://www.langorigami.com/art/gallery/gallery.php4?name=sentinel
<thorwil> kwwii: have nice holidays!
<kwwii> thorwil: thanks, I'll try
<kwwii> btw, they mentioned to me that living in london is a pretty big issue for that job
<thorwil> hm, ok
<nand> thorwil: hey! planning to work for canonical? :)
<darkmatter> work for Apple! at least it has a design direction! *hides*
 * nand smiles
<thorwil> nand: well, yes
<nand> eh, that's cool!
 * thorwil -> bicycle
 * nand is confident thorwil will be able to do great stuff for Ubuntu artwork
<DanaG> vwhoa, the thing about Origami:
<DanaG> http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/robert_lang_folds_way_new_origami.html
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> im glad someone found it
<pwnguin> DanaG: theres another talk and a ibix
<pwnguin> ibex?
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-02
<DanaG> http://www.tansu-style.com/robert-j-lang/robert-j-lang-web-gallery/pages/20-P2010150.html
 * DanaG goes offline for a while.
<wgrant> Who 'fixed' human-theme over the past couple of days to be all white? It doesn't work particularly well :(
<pwnguin> wgrant: what's the changelog say?
<wgrant> It appears that the off-white was a 'known problem'... it looked much better.
<pwnguin> ive been observing -artwork for a while, and i have yet to figure out how it really works
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-08-03
<Iulian> Hello. I'm looking for someone to make an icon for a program named PaperBox (http://live.gnome.org/PaperBox). It's a document browser which let's you view your ebooks, text docs etc. Is anyone available to give me a hand?
<thorwil> Iulian: consider asking on the mailing list
<thorwil> nand: also just posted to the list: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2008/08/03/ubuntu-brainstorm-help-3/
<nand> thorwil: answered, thanks for your work!
<nand> don't remember if I gave you the link, but the development version is available here: http://devel.ideatorrent.org/ (big UI remake on the way)
<nand> I'll start integrating saivann help pages with your artwork soonish
<thorwil> nand: yes, we talked about quarantine ;)
<nand> yep, still haven't found THE right name for it :)
<thorwil> i thought you wanted to go with Locked Ideas?
<nand> But then I though it would be weird for new users to see the new ideas they submit on the "Locked ideas" area
<nand> "Idea in quarantine" has the meaning that it must somehow be cleared
<nand> uh, "sanitized" :)
<thorwil> that might be a hint that having all the different stuff in that one section might be bad
<thorwil> nand: it makes no sense to put implemented ideas in quarantine ...
<thorwil> nand: anyway, i guess i should add labels to the process image?
<nand> new ideas goes in the "already implemented" if they are already implemented : they will never reach the others three areas
<nand> could be clarified, I agree
<nand> hmm
<nand> yes please
<thorwil> ok. hope i can finish it soon. but now i need to have a break ... so playing with ubuntu women :)
<nand> :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-27
<FLOZz> hi  _o/
<kwwii> thorwil: after asking the IT guys about the surge protection, I was told that you can create an RT ticket at rt@ubuntu.com
<thorwil> kwwii: rt@ubuntu.com??
<knome> thorwil, https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<knome> thorwil, ubuntu:ubuntu
<thorwil> wow, what an odd thing
<kwwii> thorwil: yes, you can send an email there and it will create a new rt ticket which will be processed by the IT peeps
<knome> kwwii, or use the web interface:)
<thorwil> most horrible interface since long. anyway, https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=7141
<SiDi> thorwil: you got a rt login ? :O
<mac_v> darn it! just missed some discussion in here! 2 days silent and the minute i'm gone people are busy chatting ;p
<thorwil> SiDi: connections! ;)  it's a very long and complicated name/passwd nobody could ever guess!
<thorwil> mac_v: of course, that was the opportunity everyone was waiting for ;p
<mac_v> meh ;p i knew it... i had my doubts all along ;p
<knome> SiDi, ubuntu:ubuntu
<SiDi> mac_v: but we didnt expect you to come back, so we're gnna be silent for a few more years
<mac_v> thorwil: btw what is the " most horrible interface since long " ?
<SiDi> knome: :O
<knome> SiDi, ;)
<thorwil> mac_v: https://rt.ubuntu.com/
<mac_v> sheesh!
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<kwwii> thorwil: did you make a ticket or should I?
<thorwil> kwwii: i did. #7141
<kwwii> thorwil: cool, thanks
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-28
<FLOZz> hi _o/
<thorwil> kwwii: are you subscribed to gnome-themes?
<kwwii> thorwil: yes, I am
<thorwil> good
<knitt1> hi. how can i install breathe icon set? make install spits out a lot of errors (but copies the image files to /usr/share/icons/Breathe)
<linuxguy2009> Hello do any of you know where there might be documentation or an IRC room to get info for creating gnome/ubuntu icon themes?
<knitt1> ok, finally got it to work. i was missing the icon-naming-utils package
<kwwii> knitt1: for future use, if you want to build a package and something is not installed just do a "sudo apt-get build-dep PackageName"
<knitt1> kwwii: thanks, but that will not work if there isn't a package
<thorwil> ah, a clever person adds _additional_ external image links for his backgrounds on the wiki. of course, officially I don't even look at the diffs anymore :)
<mac_v> knitt1: https://launchpad.net/~breathe-dev/+archive/ppa
<knitt1> mac_v: i want to build breathe from source
<knitt1> and i usually don't add third party sources
<mac_v> knitt1: ah... why so?
<knitt1> why not? ^^
<mac_v> knitt1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Breathe-0.50.tar.gz
<mac_v> thats the latest release
<knitt1> so?
<knitt1> i already got make install working
<knitt1> but thanks for your help anyway
<kwwii> knitt1: lol, good point :p
<knitt1> ^^
<kwwii> knitt1: but picking a similar package, in this case the human theme would have done it
<knitt1> hm yeah. maybe. but where's the fun? :D
<kwwii> sorry for the bad advice
<kwwii> no doubt
<kwwii> in the end, the error messages are somewhat straightforward enough to understand
<knitt1> well, i was confused, because the program is called by it's full path and it's under /usr/lib
<kwwii> yeah
<albano> i did some raw thing in ai format is there any place where i can put them for someone to edit or use that
<FLOZz> good night
<kwwii> time for sleep
<kwwii> night all
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-29
<Nordhri> Greetings! Is there still time to submit to the October release?
<SiDi> Hi Nordhri
<SiDi> for Ubuntu artwork, yes !
<SiDi> But the sooner the better
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Nordhri> ok thanks..
<Nordhri> now, I keep seeing that Karmic will have a new palette, but the guidelines offer the classic browns?
 * SiDi doesn't know about art questions.
<SiDi> I'm just a channel mascotte.
<SiDi> If you think what you do should be included as default artwork, then respect the palette. If you do community artwork (i suppose it's what you aim), then feel free to do anything you want, as long as it looks warm and welcoming ;)
<Nordhri> thanks
<Nordhri> greets dashua
<dashua> Nordhri, Hi
<SiDi> hey dashua :p
<dashua> SiDi, Hey mate
<dashua> How's things?
<SiDi> great
<SiDi> And you ?
<dashua> Good good
<dashua> Just got back from dinner
<SiDi> ahah, its 4AM here :P
<dashua> Oh damn
<dashua> Can't sleep, eh?
<SiDi> was coding :)
<SiDi> been learning python while working on exaile :)
<SiDi> dashua: http://imagebin.ca/img/F0YVOhu.png
<dashua> Ooh nice
<dashua> That looks good
<dashua> I need to learn some languages officially
<dashua> brb
<dashua> SiDi, back
<dashua> Was having issues with the Nvidia driver
<dashua> Where is this rumored blue palette originating with Karmic?
<dashua> Seems like bad dope.
<dashua> Exaile looks a bit a like Amarok with those side tabs.
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> anyone has info about theming GDM 2.27 ?
<thorwil> so dilomo started blogging: http://ankere.wordpress.com/
<kwwii> cool
<mac_v> kwwii: the human notification icons in Karmic are not crisp, due to the new changes the icon are now pixelated
<mac_v> changes in notify-osd
<mac_v> kwwii: http://files.getdropbox.com/u/1325768/Screenshot.png
<kwwii> mac_v: hrm, what changed?
<kwwii> mac_v: you should file a bug against notify-osd. the icons are fine ;)
<mac_v> ;p ah... i deleted the comparison screenshot[Jaunty and karmic]
<FLOZz> hi
<kwwii> hi
<thorwil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/kubuntu-logos-stylish
<thorwil> the word "stylish" is a warning sign, i guess
<knome> lol
<knome> well the first one is just quite not *that* bad
<Cube> hey guys
<SiDi> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-30
<kdub> anyone have any finance icons i can use in my program?
<FLOZz> hi  \o_
<PierDesk> hello
<FLOZz> hi PierDesk
<PierDesk> hello flozz
<PierDesk> are you a member of the graphic staff?
<PierDesk> of the artwork team? :D
<PierDesk> toc toc :D
<FLOZz> no
<FLOZz> i'm juste curious
<PierDesk> doh
<FLOZz> ^^
<PierDesk> ^^XD
<PierDesk> I must find a member of the artwork team
<FLOZz> why ?
<PierDesk> becouse I'd like to join this team
<PierDesk> :)
<FLOZz> oh ok ^^
<thorwil> PierDesk: hi! the "artwork team" has no strict membership
<thorwil> PierDesk: while you can join the team on Launchpad, that mainly just results in you receiving bug reports that have to do with artwork
<thorwil> PierDesk: you should subscribe to me the mailing list if you havn't alread. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-art
<thorwil> PierDesk: it's also a good idea to get familiar with our section of the wiki, starting from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<thorwil> PierDesk: do you have an online portfolio, any examples of your work, or could you just say a bit about your background and interests?
<PierDesk> I'm here
<thorwil> dito
<PierDesk> I confirmed
<PierDesk> the subscription request
<thorwil> cool
<thorwil> PierDesk: are you familiar with mailing lists?
<PierDesk> no I'm not
<PierDesk> I know
<PierDesk> that a mailing list
<PierDesk> is a discussion
<PierDesk> with many people
<PierDesk> by email
<knome> PierDesk, please try to keep it on one line
<thorwil> PierDesk: well, just observe the list for a while and you will see how it goes
<PierDesk> ok
<thorwil> PierDesk: also: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/mailinglists/etiquette
<PierDesk> I accepted the code of conduct 3 hourg ago
<PierDesk> hours*...
<thorwil> good
<PierDesk> ;)
<thorwil> PierDesk: i'd still would like to see examples of your work, if you have some online ;)
<knome> PierDesk, me too
<PierDesk> ok
<PierDesk> where can I
<PierDesk> upload them? :D
<thorwil> i'd suggest one of the free image hosters, but it looks like my favorite is about to cease operation
<PierDesk> ok
<PierDesk> wait a moment
<PierDesk> i must restart my pc
<thorwil> coffee time, someone please tell him i will be back later ;)
<PierDesk> I'm here
<PierDesk> I'm uploading 2 images
<PierDesk> that I made...
<PierDesk> when you come back I give you the links
<PierDesk> ;-)
<thorwil> PierDesk: back for a bit
<PierDesk> ok
<PierDesk> can I share the links here
<PierDesk> or I must give them in PM?
<thorwil> here
<PierDesk> ok
<PierDesk> this is my last work http://www.mediafire.com/?ommcdmflrmj I made it for a frind
<PierDesk> friend*
<thorwil> i'm not sure what i'm seeing there
<PierDesk> you're not sure?
<PierDesk> if you are not sure that I made it
<PierDesk> i can give you the .psd
<thorwil> PierDesk: no, i mean: did you create the icon next to MsnTribe? that background: is it from windows vista?
<PierDesk> no, I take it from vista
<PierDesk> yesterday I did this wallpaper for me http://www.mediafire.com/?orhzniujdme
<PierDesk> and 4 days ago I did it http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.php?quickkey=mmy54nzbuxj&thumb=5
<PierDesk> there are 2 vista wallpapers with a wallpaper that I made and the 3 wallpapers are linked
<thorwil> http://tinypic.com or some other image hoster would likely be a better choice than mediafire
<thorwil> PierDesk: the last link tells me: the image servers hosting these file are currently offline
<thorwil> PierDesk: did you create the "a perfect world" type yourself?
<PierDesk> yes
<PierDesk> but this is a font
<PierDesk> that I haven't just completed
<thorwil> PierDesk: you mean you are working on a truetype font there?
<PierDesk> no, it is modified
<PierDesk> and it isn't a true type
<PierDesk> the base is 20th font
<PierDesk> but i modified only
<PierDesk> this letters
<PierDesk> I have to make other 14 letters
<PierDesk> and the numbers
<thorwil> PierDesk: the type has some charme. i like the concept of that background. but that frame around it seems odd
<PierDesk> I made it for fun, I can improve it
<thorwil> PierDesk: there are mainly just 2 lines of artwork done by our team. backgrounds and the Breathe icon set
<thorwil> PierDesk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet is currently in a state where no new submissions are taken until some issues have been worked out. you would need to show good skills at icon creation to participate in any case
<thorwil> PierDesk: reagrding backgrounds, well check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds and the 3 sub-pages linked on the bottom
 * thorwil goes for a walk
<PierDesk> ok
<PierDesk> I see for them
<PierDesk> see you later
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-07-31
<mac_v> kwwii: hi... the notification-power icons SiDi sent you , where the icons horizontal or vertical? lasst i heard from him he said it was tough getting the icons vertical
<mac_v> the ayatana discusions were for vertical ones ,
<mac_v> kwwii: i have *some* vertical battery icons [basically same as the default human icons but rotated] , but not the complete set, if you are interested i could send you a complete set , with vertical icons
<FLOZz> hi  _o/
<mac_v> SiDi: the notification icons,  you sent kwwii were they horizontal or vertical?
<mac_v> battery status
<SiDi> horizontal :/
<mac_v> SiDi: i thought ayatana discussion were for vertical ones, i have *some* vertical icon versions ,  waiting for kwwii to reply if he wants the whole set
<SiDi> hu
<SiDi> the human horizontal ones are sexy
<SiDi> and i think it looks better to put an horizontal rectangle (icon) in another horizontal rectangle (notification)
<mac_v> the same human but vertical , thats all , i dont mind , but just a reminder , since you said you found it tough to rotate
<SiDi> it is :p
<SiDi> and i dont really want to do it ;)
<SiDi> mac_v: i read the other bug report about icons for gpm
<SiDi> there is _no way_ to have such a bright icon in a notification bubble for battery to ac
<SiDi> first, it conveys no information
<SiDi> second, even with brightness at 0% it just burnt my eyes
<mac_v> SiDi: that OP wanted different icons! we dont have to do it, we just have to send another bubble with the status info
<SiDi> and why such a bubble anyway ?
<SiDi> if i plug my machine brightness goes up and vice versa
<SiDi> i dont need to be told something when i'm the one doing the action that triggers the result and when there already is a visual result to my action
<mac_v> SiDi: more than brightness , battery status is more important...
<mac_v> SiDi: user can visually see the brightness has changed , but wont know the status of the battery charge
<SiDi> there is xf86power for this
<SiDi> if it was just plugged you may not need the battery charge info as you're not losing power anymore, and anyway its displayed in your panel as its charging
<SiDi> if you just unplugged, then your battery power is often 99% :D
<mac_v> SiDi: the rules can be set later! but first the provisions have to be done
<knome> hey you londoners, any places worth visit outside the normal turist scope?
<knome> plus, do you know any decent sushi bar
<SiDi> knome: lemonator rocks :p
<knome> SiDi, heh. :P buy their albums! :P
<SiDi> knome: i'll consider this in a few months ;)
<knome> okay
<knome> at the presence of great beauty is aroun 6e here so...
<SiDi> oh, they're popular in finland ;p
<knome> haha
<knome> they actually are, but there's this some weird sale thingy going on
<knome> you can get almost every 2-year or older finnish record for about 7 or lower
<SiDi> wow nice
<SiDi> well, in amazon.fr you get tons of albums for 3 or 4 € ^.^
<knome> yeah
<knome> albums which suck
<knome> ;)
<knome> have to go
<knome> see you later! :)
<SiDi> see you
<SiDi> (no, they dont all suck :P)
<kwwii> anyone running my ppa should test the human-theme and let me know what they think
<kwwii> I have removed the app icon at the top left
<ruslanr> kwwii: nice, I like that :)
<kwwii> cool :)
<ruslanr> I've read about this (application icons) this morning on Launchpad :)
<brettalton> Is there any way I can get Fedora icons for Ubuntu? the old bluecurve ones and their new set?
<ruslanr> I thought that they are using Mist icon theme
<andreasn_> yep, and those are included in ubuntu
<andreasn_> oh, crap, no they are not
<ruslanr> there is also an "Echo" icon set
<andreasn_> kwwii, did you alter gnome-themes or just not install it by default?
<andreasn_> hm, it should be in gnome-theme
<andreasn_> but it seems broken or something
<andreasn_> kwwii, ?
<kwwii> andreasn: yes, we removed a bunch of the old themes
<kwwii> we split it up into separate packages and put our own in between
<kwwii> remember when I brought up the conversation about removing the cruft from the themes and was essentially told that I should, instead, work on making those old themes better?
<kwwii> well, I decided not to work on the old themes ;)
<andreasn> but what package can I find crux in now?
<andreasn> or is it gone?
<ruslanr> "gnome-themes"
<andreasn> I get the widget themes, but not the icons for some reason
<andreasn> (on karmic)
<kwwii> everything that was removed should all be in the same package
<mac_v> kwwii:  hi... the notification-power icons SiDi sent you , were horizontal,  last i heard from him he said it was tough getting the icons vertical , the ayatana discusions were for vertical ones , i have *some* vertical battery icons [basically same as the default human icons but rotated] , but not the complete set, if you are interested i could send you a complete set , with vertical icons
<andreasn> kwwii, so the icons should be in gnome-themes as well? hm, maybe some broken symlink
<andreasn> I'll look into it
<kwwii> mac_v: cool, send them to me with an explanation so I don't forget...I am leaving to set up for my concert tonight in a bit
<kwwii> andreasn: yes, they should. If they are not please file a bug
<kwwii> I didn't split the pacakages so maybe they got lost
<kwwii> pitti did the work
<mac_v> kwwii: to the email-id in your launchpad profile right?
<kwwii> mac_v: nick@ubuntu.com
<mac_v> ok... cool i'll make them over this weekend , send it to you by sunday
<mac_v> the complete set
<zakloni> hi
<ruslanr> zakloni: hi
<zakloni> i want to know something how to pack the wallpapers
<zakloni> and give it to art team to use it
<SiDi> zakloni: if you want to submit a wallpaper, check on the wiki for the procedure
<zakloni> ok thankyou
<SiDi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds
<ruslanr> hehe, Impression Night looks good with Breathe icons :)
<mac_v> ruslanr: SiDi: check out Daniel's new folder [Breathe] submission
<ruslanr> mac_v: where?
<ruslanr> oh, submissions :)
<mac_v> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/BreatheIconSet/Submissions
<ruslanr> I like that :)
<mac_v> ruslanr: me too... the color is great , and i actually dont like orange folders;p
<ruslanr> I wonder why the smallest icon from Daniel submission looks different than others
<mac_v> ah...my thoughts too... i wanted to mention that when Daniel sent a mail to the list
<Cube> anybody got their desktop so prettied up with theme and stuff that he wants to brag about it? any screenshots?
<SiDi> Cube: mine has a xubuntu logo on it ! \o/
<knome> the xubuntu gdm login screen is quite awesome
<SiDi> knome: yeh, his author is my favourite artist
<SiDi> after arcipello on deviantart. :X
<knome> wut!?
<SiDi> he's done some of the ET:QW artwork :O
<knome> ...the what?
<Cube> SiDi: xD lol
<FLOZz> bye _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-01
<thorwil> kwwii: morning! just got notice that my membership in the ubuntu-art LP team will expire in 7 days
<FLOZz> hi _o/
<kwwii> thorwil: fixed ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: thanks!
<kwwii> it's the least I could do :)
<thorwil> it's odd that anyone can join, bu then you get this
<SiDi> hi kwwii thorwil
<kwwii> well, I could turn it off but then I would have a lot of people asking me to remove them
<thorwil> hi SiDi
<kwwii> and a lot of people would stay subscribed although they are not interested
<thorwil> ic
<mac_v> kwwii: Bug #407621 , gnome has decided to remove icons!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "Icons missing from context menu , buttons" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<SiDi> mac_v: one more reason to download Xubuntu asap
<mac_v> \o/ xubuntu here i come
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I do not like icons in menus anyway
<thorwil> icons in menus should be animated to become really useful. and each menu should have its own clippy-like avatar!
<kwwii> yes!
<SiDi> meh
<kwwii> strobing flashing techno animations
<SiDi> icons make it much faster to recognise a button T_T
<thorwil> also jingles per item
<mac_v> SiDi: kwwii: i found a workaround for the icon display
<mac_v> \o/
<mac_v> bye bye xubuntu ;p
<SiDi> sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop ?
<thorwil> SiDi: seriously, i don't think that's always true
<kwwii> I always wanted to responsible for someone having a seizure from my artwork ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: not enough pokemon
<kwwii> my guess is that you can still turn them back on vie gconf
<mac_v> kwwii: i can , i just did , and i now have icons
<mac_v> boo to gnome ... ;p
<kwwii> yippee
<kwwii> :p
<SiDi> i maintain that typing the above command is faster
<mac_v> kwwii: ping... :) did you receive my mail? just checking least you'd forget who sent it ;p
<SiDi> pinging is forbidden on saturdays !
<knome> SiDi, no, it's not :P
<mac_v> SiDi: ping ;p
<kwwii> mac_v: yes, I got it, thanks!
<mac_v> kwwii: :)
<dbm> sup normal people
<dbm> :D
<thorwil> nobody told me there would be normal people around!
<SiDi> hi anormal dbm !
<dbm> :D
<dbm> So this is the leet artwork team?:d
<knome> yep.
<thorwil> groupies should be different
<knome> groupies? ;)
<knome> you have any?
 * knome looks around
<knome> thorwil, so do you live/work in london?
<thorwil> knome: nope. germany/moenchengladbach
<knome> ah-ha.
<knome> why come i thought you worked at london?
<thorwil> knome: maybe because it was mentioned on this channel that it was a problem that i'm not in london and you simply forgot the "not"? ;)
<knome> don't know.
<knome> do you even happen to know places in london? :P
<SiDi> i thought you were from nederlands thorwil :D
<knome> me too, actually.
<thorwil> knome: depemds on how you define "know". piccadilly square, baker street ...
<knome> eh. :P i define it as deeper knowing than that.
<knome> i've visited london once myself, but we're heading there in a week.
<thorwil> SiDi: geographically that's helemaal near
<knome> "helemaal" ?!
<thorwil> dutch for completely/thorough ...
<kwwii> I am in london every other week, if anyone needs anything :p
<knome> okay.
<knome> kwwii, o/ me
<kwwii> and since we are all in germany, we should meet up :p
<thorwil> kwwii: the crown jewel, please
<thorwil> jewels, even
<kwwii> although I am not sure if I am allowed to hang out with prussians
<thorwil> lol
<knome> kwwii, tell me some inside tips. places outside the usual tourist places worth visiting?
<knome> kwwii, a proper sushi place?
<SiDi> knome: my flat is a nice place to visit but its damn far from london :O
<kwwii> hrm, to be honest, there is lots of sushi but most of it was pretty crappy
<thorwil> sushi? should be fish and chips wrapped in the Times!
<kwwii> knome: just seeing all the big sites will take a while and if you take the tube and bus around you will see quite a bit
<knome> SiDi, haha, we actually thought we might visit paris, but that turned out to be a bit... too expensive
<kwwii> just a couple of streets from victoria station are some really great eastern restaurants
<knome> kwwii, we're not going to see a lot of the big sites
<knome> kwwii, maybe one day of that or sth.
<kwwii> chinatown is close to picadilly circus, go there as well
<knome> kwwii, yeah, we're going there :)
<kwwii> I guess my "sites" in london, in the meantime, are the good restaurants I eat at while there
<knome> kwwii, any recommendations are welcome
<kwwii> honestly good restaurants can be hard to find if you are not carefull
<knome> yeah, i know that
<kwwii> my favorite curry is about 100m from vauxhall station
<kwwii> "the coriander"
<knome> okay
<kwwii> that is the canonical default restaurant when people visit london
<knome> o.O
<kwwii> I have had the same dish two nights in a row because it is so good
<kwwii> when will you be in London?
<knome> what is that?
<kwwii> chicken tikka marsala or so
<knome> 6th - 12th
<kwwii> after a while I just started to pick randomly and I like pretty much everything they have
<kwwii> just be sure not to order the really hot stuff unless you mean it ;)
<knome> what were those good eastern restaurants near victoria? i personally don't like chinese, but everything else is fine
<kwwii> I'll be in Dublin next week, otherwise I would have offered to get dinner or such
<kwwii> there is a street just around the corner and the whole street is restaurants
<kwwii> let me find it on google maps
<kwwii> I only know it from walking from the office
<knome> kwwii, too bad. maybe some other time. and be sure to tell me if you are coming to finland ;)
<knome> okay
<knome> i usually order the most hot dish in restaurants anyway so..
<thorwil> good night!
<knome> that was quick :P
<kwwii> it is between Victoria and Eaton Square, one of the north-south streets...not sure which one, sorry
<knome> no problem
<knome> i bet we find it anyway :)
<kwwii> well, southwest-norhteast streets
<kwwii> it is the only street in the area which is all restaurants
<knome> yeah :P
<knome> i can imagine
<knome> the coriander looks quite stylish. is there any dresscode? :P
<knome> or is the website doing tricks on me
<kwwii> no, but they get full quick so you might want to call ahead
<knome> ah
<kwwii> well, it is nice looking inside but only like 10 tables
<kwwii> quite small
<knome> right
<kwwii> and they make a nice frsh mago lassie
<knome> that sounds like a perfectly average finnish restaurant...
<kwwii> lol
<knome> no, really!
<kwwii> the british national war museum is interesting if you are into spy stuff and the like
<knome> not really. and neither of us is into museums :P
<kwwii> and the tate gallery, other than being directly next to the canonical office is also nice
<knome> hehe
<SiDi> can we visit canonical ? :p
<knome> kwwii, can you give me a dummy postcode so i can browse the menu online :P
<kwwii> well, we are on the 23rd floor of the millbank tower, if you make it past security without a badge, good luck!
<knome> kwwii, that definitely sounds like an adventure!
<SiDi> i'll hack the cyborgs keeping the entrance, kwwii
 * knome adds an item to his london todo-list
<kwwii> the start-trek like sliding door entrance to the office has a hand-print scanner ;)
<kwwii> star trek, naturally
<SiDi> wtf
<kwwii> not even all the employees have their hands scanned, only those who work in the office every day
<SiDi> ubuntu's deployed in the MI5's office, and you guys actually make sure everything goes fine, or what ? :P
<kwwii> actually, it is using some wierd light or something to read the structure of your bones apparently
<kwwii> magnetic, maybe
<kwwii> we are just across the street from MI5
<knome> kwwii, have you seen the mythbusters episode where they "breal" the fingertip scanners? P
<kwwii> and across the river from MI6
<knome> :P
<kwwii> hehe, this is whole hand thing
<kwwii> and it is a bitch to put your hand on the scanner exactly right
<knome> o.O
<kwwii> it tells you which fingers to move which way, etc
<knome> lol
<knome> kwwii, ok, a question. do you have to order rice separately in the coriander? :P
<kwwii> yes, you do
<knome> okay
<knome> that's weird
<kwwii> and pampardams (or however you spell it)
<SiDi> knome: is it that you're very shy, or you intend to bring your own rice ? T_T
<knome> SiDi, i intend to bring my own rice, of course
<kwwii> well, there are different kinds of rice
<kwwii> so you can choose
<knome> SiDi, actually, i'll just substitute rice with rum
<kwwii> plain rice
<kwwii> or the stuff with the pistachios and such (not sure of the name)
<knome> yeah i see, i'm browsing the online menu
<kwwii> the portions are large
<knome> so am i
<knome> ;)
<kwwii> I can barely finish one and I am a big guy
<knome> okay
<knome> so we shouldn't order four rice portions with my smallish wife?
<knome> ;)
<kwwii> hehe, exactly
<knome> okay
<kwwii> get two completely different things and eat them together
<kwwii> with one rice
<knome> yeah
<kwwii> you can order more ;)
<knome> one rice?
<knome> meh
<knome> ;P
<kwwii> get pamapardams with the sauces first ;)
<kwwii> or chutneys I guess
<knome> i suppose that's reasonable
<knome> you mean a bread or a side dish?
<kwwii> as a kind of appetizer or with the meal itself
<knome> i remember at the uds jaunty, we went to a indian fast food place
<knome> i ordered some chicken plus a naan bread
<kwwii> I always get it before, or when I just eat a vegetarian dish with no rice
<knome> boy i was full, there was like *lots* of that chicken
<knome> i barely could eat the naan bread even if it was delicious
<kwwii> exactly...at first it doesn't look like much but it is just big pieces of chicken in spicy sauce
<knome> yup
<kwwii> and the bread is super filling
<kwwii> the air pockets are really small ;)
<knome> the "bombay potatoes" sound interesting
<knome> ok, so is there anything else i should know?
<SiDi> kwwii: do you know what is the developer spring on the release schedule ?
<kwwii> wow, I haven't seen their new website...they now have 4 locations :p
<kwwii> *amazing*
<knome> yep, i saw that
<kwwii> full proffesional
<knome> totally!
<knome> it makes the place look really shiny
<kwwii> dude, back in the day it was just this gaudy hole-in-the-wall that all the developers liked because it was the nearest restaurant with vegetarian food :p
<knome> haha
<knome> i don't get the veg stuff mostly
<knome> it's ok to eat in such place now and then but really... who doesn't like a good beef
<kwwii> no doubt
<kwwii> but that is pretty hard to find in europe
<kwwii> the americas is where one goes for beef
<knome> well, most meat is edible
<knome> a good veg restaurant might also be hard to find
<kwwii> north, middle, south, it does not matter, the entire continent has better beef and knows how to cook it better than europe
<kwwii> although south africa was pretty good too, although they are bigger on lamb
<knome> you might be correct.
<kwwii> lol, no doubt
<knome> i like chicken also but rarely eat it in a restaurant
<kwwii> I was in SA a few months ago and one evening we went to Marks house and he grilled for us
<kwwii> it was a pretty nice evening
<knome> ...wow. i want mark to grill for me as well :P
<kwwii> the thing is, he is not really that good of a cook
<knome> haha
<kwwii> but as a man in south africa you have to know how to grill, or think you do at least
<knome> don't let him hear that
<knome> well you know, in *finland*, everybody think they know how to do everything with food, but most of them suck at most of things.
<kwwii> oh, I am quite the gastronome, having had my own restaurants and such...I shut my mouth ;)
<knome> you had a restaurant? why did you shut it down?
<kwwii> other than some kind of marinated/salted/smoked fish, I don't know any dishes from finland
<knome> there isn't really that much anything "from" finland.
<kwwii> but I bet the best ones from your grandma are something like fish with mashed potatoes and some kind vegetable, some mixed, some in layers
<kwwii> or something like that
<kwwii> :p
<knome> rye bread. (salty) licquorice (the candies). but those aren't dishes :P
<kwwii> ;)
<kwwii> I only like english licquorice
<kwwii> funny that
<knome> i suppose finnish people like fish, yeah.
<kwwii> the german stuff is hard-core anise
<knome> the finnish stuff is even more HC, i think
<knome> it's not anice, it's something you can't describe
<knome> but it's damn good
<kwwii> well, I have been in norway twice and I can say that they eat fish for just about every meal
<knome> and everybody in mid-europe hates it :P
<kwwii> hehe, at least you like it!
<knome> heh, well norway is next to ocean :P
<knome> and they make a lot of money with their fish
<knome> (and oil)
<kwwii> dude, when you fly over it you get the feeling it is a series of islands in the ocean, only *really* close together
<knome> yeah.
<knome> when you fly over finland it looks like a country with lots of holes in it.
<kwwii> I remember two hotels in which the smell of the breakfast buffet never seemed to like my hangovers ;
<kwwii> )
<knome> haha, i can imagine that
<knome> norway (at least the northern norway) is quite expensive
<knome> but so is finland. not that expensive though.
<kwwii> I like fish, actually...and living in germany/europe has taught me to like eating smelly things
<kwwii> I met some norwegians who fly to sweden to buy pork...funny that
<knome> sure. smelly things can of course taste good.
<knome> kwwii, *exactly*
<kwwii> one hidden secret is that the largest national export of Denmark is......pork!
<knome> once you drive over the border in the north (from finland to norway), about everything is half more expensive. except fish and oil.
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> fish oil being the cheapest
<knome> a 1,5 desiliter yoghurt can easily cost 4,5 euros.
<knome> you know, norwegian people...
<kwwii> I guess that far north in norway most of the cost is getting it there
<knome> that too, of course.
<knome> but it's still damn expensive.
<kwwii> the first time, I was in kristiansand which you would think is close enough the europe to be somewhat cheaper
<knome> hah!
<kwwii> but Oslo set me straight
<kwwii> 10-12 Euros for a beer, etc
<knome> okay, that's a lot.
<kwwii> funny enough, just outside of paris, at one UDS it was like 8euros a pint
<knome> that's a lot too
<knome> in helsinki, it's about 5-7 euros.
<knome> or a bit more, depends on the beer you are willing to drink
<knome> you can get something for maybe even 3 euros, that that's some finnish crap.
<kwwii> hehe, where I live there are more breweries per capita than anywhere in the world...it's about 2€ for .5 liter
<knome> exactly.
<kwwii> and best of all, all the breweries have beer gardens which serve good food
<knome> most of the finnish breweries are really bad or at most decent.
<kwwii> I went to one this evening and had a wonderful meal for 4 people with drinks for 30€
<knome> there are a few ok
<knome> ...
<knome> so where did you live again? are the rents/apartments cheap? :P
<kwwii> I live just outside of Bamberg Germany, in Franken
<kwwii> it is officially part of bavaria but the people here don't see it that way ;)
<knome> hehe
<kwwii> they have their own dialect and flag, etc.
<knome> weirdo.
<kwwii> it used to be part of Franken back in the day when it was the whole of france and spain as well as southern germany
<kwwii> and this is the only place in the world which sees it that way ;)
<knome> hmm ;)
<kwwii> very old-school, very catholic
<knome> hmm
<kwwii> the frankenreich became, over time, just frankreich (france) but they still think differently here :p
<knome> so what do you think? :P
<kwwii> well, I've only lived here for 13 years...my previous life in America was pretty much the exact opposite
<kwwii> things just work differently here...no wonder everyone thinks the water goes down the drain the other way
<kwwii> :p
<knome> heh
<knome> i see
<knome> btw, the tube map looks fabulous.
<kwwii> hehe, good luck
<kwwii> I suggest looking at the website before you plan a trip
<knome> hmm?
<kwwii> several lines are down at any given time
<kwwii> plan for it
<knome> yeah, i looked at it
<kwwii> it is a pain in the ass, really
<knome> the green and yellow lines are closed on the weekend when we're there, but we just use the other lines then
<kwwii> check the morning before you plan to use it
<knome> our hotel is really close to earl's court so no problem
<kwwii> or a few hours before
<knome> really?
<knome> woot
<kwwii> there are often fires and such
<knome> right.
<knome> there was no problems when i was there last time.
<SiDi> ahahah
<kwwii> I always check shortly before I leave
<knome> i'm not sure if my wife lets me take a laptop with me
<SiDi> it sounds so reliable when you speak of it
<SiDi> knome: dont take one, have real holidays :P
<kwwii> well, there is your reason!
<SiDi> dont take the risk to disappoint her
<knome> SiDi, we have to go to a board game shop anyway, so she gets disappointed anyway
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> aw :P
<kwwii> after Dublin next week, I will be gone for 3 weeks in Southern France, my wife asked me today if I plan to bring my laptop and check my emails every day like I did last year :p
<knome> (and most possibly i have to buy something from there as well)
<knome> kwwii, dang
<SiDi> where in southern france kwwii ?
<knome> well, traveling with laptop is a minor annoyance anyway
<kwwii> hehe, I just bought risk for my 11 year old son...he is amazed
<knome> or minor-major
<kwwii> he wants to bring it with us
<knome> kwwii, risk, DANG! :)
<kwwii> SiDi: we have a house 7km outside of Cannes
<SiDi> okies :)
<knome> kwwii, with board games i mean something different from risk, monopoly etc.
<kwwii> lol
<knome> no insult on those games, but they are really quite a lot luck based
<knome> and thus don't bring the pleasure of winning ;)
 * kwwii hates games
<kwwii> life is enough of a game
 * SiDi loves games when he wins
<kwwii> I do not play board games or video games or anything anymore
<SiDi> i used to play video games a lot :p
<kwwii> funny that...it is what got me started in computers
<knome> i kind of hate the games also (even the ones i say i love the most) even when i am playing them.
<SiDi> when i still had a reliable internet i was playing ET:QW a lot :O
<SiDi> (was ranked #~200 out of 300 000 :P)
<kwwii> back in the day, I was the only kid with trs-80 at home, so I wrote text games...I loved that
<knome> hehe
<kwwii> I am just too old for fps games and such
<kwwii> although at SUSE we always had a quake and bzflag server running and it does take a load off to kill your colleague with an rpg ;)
<kwwii> novell killed that quickly, of course
<SiDi> hahaha
<knome> kwwii, a *board game* -> http://images.boardgamegeek.com/images/pic66968_lg.jpg :)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> a long, long, long time ago, I played DnD..back when it first started
<knome> you know, all those lovely wooden cubes :P~
<kwwii> my sister lived next door to Gary Gigax, the guy who made it up, essentially
<knome> i've never really understood the rpg's neither wargames.
<kwwii> I think I liked painting the little lead figures more than actually acting out the games unfortunately
 * SiDi is playing a video game right now X_x
<kwwii> although, my painting was better than everyone else, and I am loud-mouth anyway so I always seemed to win :p
<kwwii> SiDi is a geek
<knome> it's hilarious to see big men use a ruler to see if the figure moves 1cm or 1,1cm
<SiDi> of course i am kwwii :D
<kwwii> ;)
<SiDi> im actually out of funny stuff to code
<knome> and then throwing 20 dice to determine if some figure loses 1 or 2 HP
<SiDi> or more accurately out of motivation to code what's left
<kwwii> SiDi: what languages are you good at?
<SiDi> kwwii: mostly C
<SiDi> but i love coding in Lisp :P
<SiDi> i learnt python this summer while workin on exaile
<kwwii> lol, while haskell has always been my favorite
<SiDi> and i also know C++, Java, Ada, Scheme, some web languages, a bit of Prolog and asm
<kwwii> when I went to university we learned fortran :p
<SiDi> haha :D
<kwwii> and man, I was good at it
<knome> i have a RM/COBOL-85 book in my bookshelf, anyone has any use for it?
<SiDi> knome: sure... :d
<knome> SiDi, shall i send it over to you?
<SiDi> i dont remember having read more than 20 % of any programming book i ever had
<knome> me neither
<SiDi> knome: no, thanks ;) i doubt it'll serve me much
<kwwii> if you are looking for something to do, you should talk to Ted Gould (canonical employee, inkscape maintainer, etc) about helping/doing-it to write the python app for icon rendering
<kwwii> COBOL rocks!
<knome> i can't remember reading more than 5% of blah blah, except css/webdesign books, but that's not programming
<kwwii> I got my first programming job because of my perl sk1llz
<SiDi> kwwii: i actually should work on notify-osd's memory leaks T_T but i'm too lazy
<knome> d'oh
<kwwii> SiDi: macslow would love you
<SiDi> there also are a few bad bugs left in exaile, but i spent over two weeks working on it so im a bit fed up :p
<kwwii> as would we all ;)
<knome> i got my first "programming" job because of my ugh... php/drupal "skills"
<SiDi> knome: ive only worked in web so far :p
<kwwii> reviewing code is really hard, you get a different feel for things
<SiDi> it convinced me to go for something else...
<kwwii> it is a great way to learn a language
<SiDi> kwwii: especially when the code is so big =D
<kwwii> lol, no doubt
<SiDi> i actually learn by reading code :/
<knome> kwwii, i wasn't reviewing the code, a guy came lurking every now and then to do that for me :P
<kwwii> depending upon how nasty it is, you just might learn something!
<SiDi> no wonder why i actually suck at programming :D
<knome> *THAT* was nasty
<kwwii> well, there is a lot of nasty code out there
<knome> i doubt the guy hated me
<kwwii> and I can imagine that notify-osd has some nasty parts
<SiDi> if you want NASTY code, check my bt client's source
<kwwii> it was developed so quickly with one thing in mind
<kwwii> :p
<SiDi> i offer beer if you understand it :d
<kwwii> lol
<knome> kwwii, beer?
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> kwwii: some parts of notifyosd are indeed funny
 * kwwii opens the vodka bottle and heads off to bed
<SiDi> it makes me think to implementations of rsa and such
<SiDi> a lot of numbers and weird operations :d
<knome> hehe, night kwwii
<kwwii> time for a film
<knome> i'm having some rum
<SiDi> im having some... water
<SiDi> .
<knome> SiDi, and no jokes about that! :P
<SiDi> night kwwii :)
<knome> kwwii, and thanks for the tips :)
<kwwii> rum makes my heart beat too fast :p
<kwwii> have fun!
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-08-02
<FLOZz> hi _o/
 * kwwii leaves for Dublin, be back online tomorrow
<knome> have fun kwwii
<MadsRH> Does anyone know where I can find the "distributor-logo.svg"?
<mac_v> MadsRH: of which icon set?
<MadsRH> mac_v -> I think it comes with ubuntu. There's a .PNG file
<mac_v> MadsRH: /usr/share/icons/Human/scalable/places/start-here.svg <svg
<MadsRH> mac_v -> Exactly what I was look for :-D Thanks
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> MadsRH: do you have an svg of your stylized version? the one you used for a wallpaper?
<MadsRH> mac_v -> Not sure which wallpaper you mean. Do you have a link?
 * mac_v searchs for link
<mac_v> MadsRH: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2009-May/010482.html < the one you submitted , its seems to be moved somewhere?
<mac_v> MadsRH: ah... here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds/Extra_Abstract?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Halftone-color-wallpaper2.jpg
<MadsRH> mac_v -> Okay, hhmmmm I'm not sure. I'll just search - one moment
<MadsRH> mac_v -> I see now that I didn't save that version as SVG, but I have saved an another version. http://files.getdropbox.com/u/175241/Halftone%20color%20wallpaper.svg
<MadsRH> mac-v -> not sure if that is useful at all - sorry :-/
<mac_v> MadsRH: np... i this looks nice too, but i liked the way that logo was done ... anyways thanx for looking
<MadsRH> mac-v -> yeah, the other one was better - sorry again and np
<FLOZz_> Hello all  \o_
<SiDi> hi
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-02
<thorwil> morning!
<thorwil> http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/08/02/full-circle-magazine-logo/
<imgarysmith> looking for help with themes
<thorwil> imgarysmith: if you explain your problem, someone might be able and willing to help you
<imgarysmith> i want to find a way to get the standard ubuntu 10.04 theme and make slight edits to it. i found forum posts to start from scratch but i only want to make one based on the standard theme. thanks
<thorwil> imgarysmith: you are on 10.04?
<imgarysmith> thorwil ye
<thorwil> imgarysmith: installed themes can be found in /usr/share/themes
<thorwil> imgarysmith: you might want to copy /usr/share/themes/Ambiance to a folder with a different name among your documents (in your home directoy, if you use it)
<imgarysmith> how can i edit the login screen, splash screen, etc
<darkmatter> oh phooey. someone already implemented my idea as a third-party mac addon. damn them all to hell :(
<thorwil> imgarysmith: what i just said refers to the metacity/gtk theme. i have no clue about the current situation with login/splash
<imgarysmith> thanks for your time
<thorwil> yeah, because i'm the only person here
<darkmatter> oh wait.it's an iphone adon. but they still time travelled to the future, stole my idea, and shipped it back xD
<thorwil> darkmatter: pah, just wait until you learn about the other dimensions
<darkmatter> thorwil: I've been to a few of those already. I try to keep the memories blocked. thanks :P
<thorwil> funny, that's what some of the dimensions said, too, with reversed roles ^^
<darkmatter> lol
 * darkmatter is still gonna do his status notification idea, but is just disappointed that others are doing similar. the originality factor just plummeted into the abyss *sighs* 
<darkmatter> hmmmm... I should file a request for dropbox to have an additional icon for an update state
<vish> darkmatter: nothing can ever be original ;p
<darkmatter> vish: true, but still :P
<darkmatter> meh. I'm bored, I should build the latest murrine
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-03
<thorwil> good morning!
<thorwil> anybody got links to the kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu logos at hand?
<thorwil> got kubuntu and edubuntu via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<thorwil> except edubuntu has a new logo, too
<thorwil> xubuntu down thanks to http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3231
<thorwil> kwwii: the updated edubuntu logo uses the old CoF geometry. maybe your or a colleague should have a talk with them? :)   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Artwork/LucidBranding?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=edubuntu+_150.jpg
<thorwil> good morning iainfarrell, vish
<vish> thorwil: morning :)
<iainfarrell> morning thorwil and vish
<knome> hey iainfarrell, thorwil, vish
<thorwil> knome: hi! why is there a complete mouse in the new xubuntu logo svg, instead of just the part in the circle?
<vish> thorwil , the logo updater!
<vish> :D
<thorwil> vish: i'm ... troubled by this comment: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/08/02/full-circle-magazine-logo/#comment-3155
<vish> :(
<knome> thorwil, because that's a draft originally
<vish> thorwil: until recently the xubuntu logo didnt get approved , doctormo's recent svg blog kinda finalized it ;)
<knome> thorwil, i probably should give the team a hand and fix it, in addition to tweaking the colors a bit
<vish>  svgs of logos* blog
<thorwil> vish: i'm a bit torn between only presenting work that i would be fine with if used and following "client" ideas and requests. well, i'm about to recreate the full circle clusterfuck logo in the modern way :/
<thorwil> in the hope everybody will see it's the lesser option
<knome> vish, until recently, nobody was trying to get the xubuntu logo approved
<vish> knome: true ;)
<thorwil> knome: i don't have to expect changes to that mouse?
<knome> and as we can see, it still slipped out too early
<knome> thorwil, you have all the rights not to expect anything ;)
<thorwil> heh
<knome> thorwil, but ugh, yes, i'll probably tweak the mouse before maverick .P
<knome> +another eye
 * thorwil still thinks his mouse could beat that mouse even if blindfolded
<knome> that's now out of my scope - i wasn't involved in the selection of that logo over the others even the slightest bit. i just heard this is now official
<knome> that's why it also slipped out unpolished
<knome> didn't know of the process
<thorwil> knome: i don't blame you. what a sad case of failure to talk
<knome> it's sad i didn't know, but i also honestly think the chosen logo is not as bad as you think it is
<knome> i understand that your version was more compatible in small sizes, but you have to get over the attitude your work is always better :P
<thorwil> knome: i don't have the attitude that my work is always better. if you want the charm of a kids drawing the xubuntu mouse is ok.
<knome> the mouse is the xfce mouse
<thorwil> it's pretty much both now
<knome> you're free to convince charlie-tca, the xubuntu leader, of that
<knome> i am not deciding on anything about that anymore.
<thorwil> useless now that the given logo has been presented as official
<knome> you can always change that.
<knome> xubuntu is not as stiff as ubuntu is.
<knome> especially now that it's not yet been in a release yet
<knome> or the xubuntu website
<vish> thorwil: "presented" , was just since doctormo thought it was official , and once it was blogged , charlie just said , ok lets use it
<thorwil> heh, the kubuntu logo svg is not 3 shapes on one circle. the implied inner circle _is_ another circle
 * thorwil hugs boolean ops
<thorwil> not that i would want to influence people, but i wouldn't mind comments especially in favor of not using the last option presented at http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/08/03/full-circle-magazine-logo-2/ :)
<cjohnston> kwwii: ping
<thorwil> vish: seems like actually creating that hodge-podge logo for comparison worked out: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/08/03/full-circle-magazine-logo-2/#comment-3184
<vish> thorwil: \o/
<vish> thorwil: gonna to add some spears along with that ? ;p
<thorwil> vish: no, as i replied there, it would look like a recycle or reload symbol :/
<vish> thorwil: yeah , 1 is seems saner , wonder why he wants it to /not/ be about a circle :)
<vish> thorwil: actually you did a pretty decent mashup for 3, but it wont make sense if it is smaller ;)
<thorwil> vish: mashup is a nice work. btw, i found out that the kubuntu logo is full of unintentional asymmetry
<thorwil> if you take one of the segments and flip it around to compare it with itself, you see it doesn't match. the halves are not identical.
<thorwil> varying length of the gaps between the teeth can be seen with the naked eye, if you just zoom in enough
<vish> thorwil: i think some one from the kubuntu team did that , seems to be not design's team work.. their splash too
<thorwil> vish: isn't it sad that someone who clearly does not know how to do it would not ask for help?
<vish> thorwil: :) , one reason might be that they didnt have time before release and after release they didnt care much ;p
<vish> thorwil: didnt have time to call out for help ..
<vish> thorwil: they are lucky to have decided to go with most of the artwork from upstream :D
<thorwil> well, lets hope the kubuntu projects spins smoothly, even with a broken-in-more-than-one-way cog as logo :)
<thorwil> i guess some would call be obsessive, anyway :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-04
<thorwil> good morning!
<thorwil> vish: where do i find the speaker icons used for the sound indicator/menu?
<vish> thorwil: usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono/status
<thorwil> thanks!
<djolefol> I'm painting walls. What could be a NCS colour code for Ubuntu orange (ff6309, f47421 or dd4814?) and yellow (ffb515?)?
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-05
<troy_s> vish: Greets.
<zniavre> good evening
<zniavre> there is a place where to find next(new) Ambiance theme ?
<troy_s> Greets thorwil, vish, et al.
<thorwil> hi troy_s
<troy_s> thorwil: How goes things?
<thorwil> troy_s: 70% turquoise. i might do logo/header for an academic site, in the sound software area soon now (modestly payed)
<troy_s> thorwil: Wow. You just spoke in a language I completely didn't understand.
<troy_s> thorwil: Re-reading... I think I got it. You are working on something for someone. Phew.
<thorwil> troy_s: pah, just wait until you see the output of that guy who wrote a book in a comment on my blog :)
<troy_s> thorwil: Took a little work.
<troy_s> thorwil: Yep. Nasty people that write.
<troy_s> thorwil: They drive me nuts.
<thorwil> troy_s: i feel some temptation to leave out the track art and attributes and the scrubber from that panel. but you have to know that i wanted to stay compatible with what has been presented so far
<troy_s> thorwil: Brutal and completely disconnected suggestion.
<troy_s> thorwil: It certainly would be yeah yeah rah rah in GNOME / Libre software audience circles.
<troy_s> thorwil: But to a _vast_ audience, it would be a dire act of defeating-the-purpose.
<troy_s> thorwil: Start with the easy question... I bet you have an answer... who the hell is this thing for?
<troy_s> thorwil: I'd love to hear your speculation on that quesiton.
<troy_s> s/quesiton/question
<thorwil> troy_s: i'm a fan of task centered design. especially for things with a very broad user base ;)
<troy_s> thorwil: Good luck on that.
<troy_s> thorwil: Here's a better way of asking it - who would you want to say "Wow... that is absolutely fantastic' or "ZOMGISAWESOME'?
<troy_s> thorwil: Your language simply skirts around the issue.
<thorwil> troy_s: i'm all for defining the audience where applicable. but you have to realize that this becomes a huge problem if you deal with something like an operating system environment
<troy_s> thorwil: The very act of putting a music controller in a panel applet is making a bunch of assumptions about what tasks are valuable. So why should we skirt around it any more?
<troy_s> thorwil: Does it?
<troy_s> thorwil: Why is music going into the task panel?
<troy_s> thorwil: It is no problem at all.
<troy_s> thorwil: People are just hard pressed as hell to spot the obvious judgement calls and obvious trajectories.
<thorwil> troy_s: there are no easy answers here, with very real 16 year old kids, 22 year old enthusiastic students, 35 year old seasoned hackers and 60 year old moms, among million variations
<troy_s> thorwil: Bingo. So grow some hubris and pick one. Let's make _someone_ happy.
<troy_s> thorwil: Instead of this watered down broad spanning clinical crap.
<troy_s> thorwil: Put some emotion on the table.
<thorwil> troy_s: i can't. go convince Mark or Ivanka
<troy_s> thorwil: Should you need to? Last time I checked Ubuntu isn't exactly setting the bar for emotional experiences.
<troy_s> thorwil: It's weak as piss. Time will bear that out.
<troy_s> Oops. Omit that slightly offensive word. Apologies.
<thorwil> troy_s: after that kyudo thing, i find i simply don't have the energy for the big picture at once. so it's either details now and then, or nothing
<thorwil> troy_s: and at least once a weak i wonder if i shouldn't leave this entire area behind
<troy_s> thorwil: Been there done that. Did.
<troy_s> lol
<thorwil> troy_s: still your words jump over the fence. one could criticize that you are like a ghost
<troy_s> thorwil: I don't intend them to do anything but be read by the folks that know me. That's about it.
<troy_s> thorwil: By and large, judging from the vast number of 'supporters', no one wants to talk about exclusion.
<troy_s> thorwil: So be it. We won't.
<troy_s> thorwil: "Broad" begs the question... why?
<thorwil> because there's a large set of shared needs and a modern operating system environment is a pretty general thing?
<troy_s> thorwil: I mean... It is tough. How do you stand up and say "Something is amiss here?" It cascades into a bunch of dumb boring topics that no one wants to really hear. How do you deliver a gush of emotion? If it were only easy.
<troy_s> thorwil: Are they?
<troy_s> thorwil: Can't you see a glaring trend?
<troy_s> thorwil: It isn't what the iPad does that is important, it is likely more important to examine what it _doesn't_ do.
<troy_s> thorwil: It's that nebulous thing of design granularity as technology evolves. Is Photoshop better? (What does that mean?) Why does Aperture or Lightroom do that Photoshop can't?
<troy_s> thorwil: Or is their value actually in what they _can't_ do. Reminds me of that bit of Tao Te Ching ... something about the value of a boat being in the fact that the hull is empty.
<troy_s> thorwil: Interesting stuff, none the less.
<thorwil> troy_s: the purpose of the sound menu can only be relatively quick access to controls relating to what you currently hear, without hunting down a specific player window
<troy_s> thorwil: And in that you made a whole pile of assumptions didn't you? Why not line them up? List them?
<troy_s> thorwil: Those are the constraints we are dealing with. I mean gosh... look at the list of comments over at sabdfl's blog.
<troy_s> thorwil: See a diversity of opinion?
<thorwil> troy_s: i didn't read them. i wasn't happy the last few times after reading some in similar cases
<troy_s> thorwil: I'm not disagreeing with you. Just trying to say that as soon as you and I step out of here and try to say something bigger, there is a big smattering.
<troy_s> thorwil: There was one suggestion we remove artwork. Valid? Hell yes. Then another to make artwork larger. Valid? Hell yes.
<troy_s> thorwil: We are pursuing Platonic ideals. Impossible.
<troy_s> thorwil: How can you reconcile the _valid_ design suggestion to remove artwork _and_ make it bigger?
<troy_s> thorwil: _That_ is the core of this issue. I sure hope people are starting to see it.
<troy_s> thorwil: I believe they are. I actually have people suggesting that the topic is valid now where before I was just labelled a raving lunatic. It isn't exactly like it is _my_ idea. LOL. This is pretty common stuff that's been floating around design, art, etc for at least a couple of centuriers.
<troy_s> centuries
<troy_s> even
<troy_s> thorwil: And don't give up. Please.
<thorwil> troy_s: tackling this from the question of how to evaluate design decisions seems more convincing to me than starting with your old call for defining the audience (no matter that you will soon go there, then)
<troy_s> thorwil: There is a pretty simple Free Software analogy I believe. Math.
<troy_s> thorwil: Math is great. It is all plus minus and right and wrong.
<troy_s> thorwil: But how do you reconcile the old woman on a train throwing a ball?
<troy_s> thorwil: How fast is the ball travelling?
<troy_s> thorwil: That's where we STOP in Free Software art and design currently. We fracture off talking about how right we are for the ball travelling at x speed or y speed.
<troy_s> thorwil: All entirely correct.
<troy_s> thorwil: Label it as bikeshedding. But somehow I get a feeling that we are actually _wasting_ a lot of valuable discourse simply because we are operating on different metrics / perspectives.
<troy_s> thorwil: Do you know what I mean?
<thorwil> troy_s: no, as benchmarks should counter bikeshedding
<troy_s> thorwil: Really?
<thorwil> sadly, i have to run now, cya!
<troy_s> thorwil: Night.
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-06
<artfwo> приветищще
<artfwo> oops, wrong channel
<artfwo> sorry!
<troy_s> vish:  Come to life.
<coz_> kwwii,  is it possible to get the new font for testing?
<thorwil> coz_: it's still only for ubuntu members, but a release early this month has been mentioned
<coz_> thorwil,  ok I got the member ppa already
<coz_> mm interesing...this is nearly if not identical to the non free Xenu regular font by ray larabie
<thorwil> coz_: that has been brought up before. there are actually several fonts with similar characteristics. i think one of the Maags said that the ubuntu font has a different rhythm
<coz_> thorwil,   mmm i will test it and see ... but so far I see no difference
<coz_> kerning seems to be the same
<coz_> but  I just got it so I will take time to test
<thorwil> coz_: do an overlay
<coz_> thorwil,  ah yes I can go that   :)
<coz_> I am not complaining... i know I wouldnt want to create a font from scratch
<coz_> PITA
<coz_> ah yes it is wider spacing for sure
<coz_> I didnt get the email for testing though ...no biggie
<kwwii> thorwil: everyone on this team can now join the font beta test afaik
<thorwil> kwwii: now that you say that, i recall seeing the invitation-accepted email for the team
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> oh well, I am off for a bit...bbl
<knome> that was one nasty awaynick ;)
<thorwil> and i must have missed it
<knome> 20:57 » iainfarrell is now known as iainfarrell-afk-
<knome> 21:07 » iainfarrell-afk- is now known as iainfarrell
<thorwil> good evening, knome
<knome> hello, thorwil :)
<knome> boot, brb
<knome> <-
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-07
<thorwil> kwwii: http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/tourismussteuer102.html
<darkmatter> http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/7376/screenshotdb.png bahhhh......
<thorwil> darkmatter: it seems all so limited to a small green-grey color range. depressive
<darkmatter> thorwil: nah. I'm changing it (lots of pixmaps, new colors :P). just testing layouts for apps
<vish> darkmatter: though an etched in look for the buttons look nice , how is it that a button can be etched in and be pressed ? ;p
<darkmatter> vish: where wut huh?
<vish> darkmatter: the toolbar icons..
<darkmatter> oh.lol. those are only temporary you nab :P
<darkmatter> teh theme will have it's own eventually. atm I just ripped them from elsewhere. colored blobs are too distracting ;)
<vish> darkmatter: i dont mind the lack of color , infact i think i showed you a mockup earlier with monochrome icons on toolbar , what would be cool is if  the buttons came flush to the surface or popped up when we hover over them
<darkmatter> vish: aye. I'm working on a spec for my project I call "popups" for fun. it's all about the graphical representation of icons and related images
<darkmatter> vish: I actually "like" monochrome for the most part. even the theme will stay generally level in that regard, just blingy ;o
<darkmatter> vish: basically the spec is for desaturated/mono versions of icons, flush or nearly so (dependin on where in the ui) they colorize and "popup" to a slightly floating state when interacted with (or when speaking). basically. I'll be fine tuning it for the various parts of the ui
<vish> cool!
<darkmatter> _if_ I can pull it off with smexy rendering magic instead of multiple icons, then I will
<darkmatter> vish: I want another state in dropbox. thinking of the spec made me realize we need an "update" notification that doesn't involve libnotify ;o
<darkmatter> vish: I think the colorized/mono transitions would be a nice and distinct compromise. I find pure mono/technicolor unbearable. both make it a pain to notice stuff
<vish> darkmatter: yeah , i'v noticed that in several places , it works pretty well , [on hover the icon gains color]
<vish> darkmatter: now , we just need to make them[-shell folks] realize it ;)
<darkmatter> aye
<darkmatter> bbiab. walk time
<thorwil> color theory: http://chzsomuchpun.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/ec2afff5-ea33-44d4-b714-64fac2f92380.jpg
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-08-08
<thorwil> good morning!
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-01
<killfall> hey
<killfall> Hi there
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-04
<coz_>  hey all
<coz_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> gah
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-05
<coz_> hey guys
<Sharpclaw> How can I contribute to artwork for Ubuntu?
<coz_> Sharpclaw,  if you look at the topic , above, there is a link for the contests for Oneiric
<coz_> http://design.canonical.com/2011/07/get-excited-and-make-things-wallpaper-edition/
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-08-06
<qabile> marxay
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-07-30
<mirek2> hello
<mirek2> is anyone here?
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-08-01
<lassegs> exit
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-07-30
<s-haha-n> hi guys, any wacom users here?
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-08-01
<BullShark> hello all. i'm in search of button icons for one button. the 3 icons should represent the button in 3 different states, standard, selected, and highlighted. would anybody be able to point me where i could find those icons?
